# Interview the person beneath you



## CaptainQuark (Dec 16, 2004)

This is a silly game I've seen on other forums, but it makes a change from the ol' word association game.

The rules are quite simple really. I post a question. The next person to log on answers my question (truthfully, we hope) and then asks another question to be answered by the person after. I have known it to become very interesting and quite revealing. So my question is:

*What's the best tip you've found on MacOSX.com?*


----------



## DanTekGeek (Dec 16, 2004)

A. Resetting the PMU.

Q. What is your favorite mac program?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 16, 2004)

A: Safari

Q: When was the last time you used the Terminal?


----------



## scruffy (Dec 16, 2004)

A: Yesterday afternoon

Q: Look to your left - what do you see?


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 16, 2004)

A: A Blue Wall
Q: What's the worst think you have done to your mac


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 17, 2004)

A: Installed M$ Office (that was only at work, and I couldn't stand running it for more than 2 weeks, so I uninstalled it, and repalced it with OpenOffice) .. or maybe having some green tea spilled on the keyboard (of a powerbook hehe)
Q: How long have you used Macs / computers?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 17, 2004)

A: Since 2002.
Q: Do you have a pc as well?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 17, 2004)

Unfortunately, yes. Pentium 4, 3.02 GHz, 1Gb RAM, 180Gb Hard, Radeon 9200/128Mb, Windows XP Home. I use it mainly for gaming.

What is your favourite game on the Mac?


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 17, 2004)

A. I would have to say UT 2004.  I tried it on a G5 and dual G4 and it ran phenomenally on both.  Unfortunately, that was at work.  I don't have anything capable of playing those games (Quadra 650, StarMax 4000).  I've played some older games on those systems and I would have to say Wolfenstein 3D on the Quadra (ran amazingly well) and Marathon on the StarMax under Mac OS.  Currently my fave game on the Debian side of the StarMax is Enigma.

Q. What other operating systems do you run on your Mac other than OS X?


----------



## Vard (Dec 17, 2004)

Nothing Non-Apple at this point.  I do run two versions of OS X (Jag and Panther) as my music software doesn't play well with Panther.

What color are your eyes, today?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 17, 2004)

Brown  same as usual.

What's the one piece of Mac software you just COULDN'T live without?


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 17, 2004)

Master Tracks Pro (I'm still in the olden days ) for my music.  For those that don't know, it's a MIDI sequencer from the mid 90s.  Still works great for me, very simple to use.  I use it with my Kawai K4 synth

What instrument(s) do you play?


----------



## Jeffo (Dec 17, 2004)

A) None

Q) Do you use a WYSIWYG HTML editor or hack at the code in a text editor?


----------



## diablojota (Dec 17, 2004)

I use Dreamweaver.

Q) What's your favorite sports team?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 17, 2004)

Västra Frölunda (Swedish ice hockey team)

QuarkXPress or InDesign?


----------



## Vard (Dec 17, 2004)

InDesign

Have you ever taken a portrait, not a picture, a portrait?


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 17, 2004)

A: no
Q: If you could make an app what would it do?


----------



## diablojota (Dec 17, 2004)

Give me an electric shock every morning so I would wake up on time.

Q. Which do you prefer Powerbook 15" or 17"?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 17, 2004)

A: 15 inch!
Q: If you were Steve Jobs, what would you do different?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 17, 2004)

I'd hire a hitman to knock off Bill Gates!

Which is the best browser available for the Mac?


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 17, 2004)

Personally, I would have to say Firefox...but others (because of how the question was phrased) might think otherwise.. 

How long have you been a Mac user?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 17, 2004)

(Apologies for the "wording" of my previous question.  )

15 years

What's your favourite genre of music?


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 17, 2004)

Through all are my favorite, I would have to say I listen to electronic the most.

What country do you reside in?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 17, 2004)

The United Kingdom of Great Britain & Northern Ireland

Which is the most exotic country you have lived in?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 17, 2004)

Central America/Mexico (borderline)

How many times a day do you brush your teeth?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 17, 2004)

Twice

What is your job?


----------



## Timmargh (Dec 17, 2004)

A: I'm medically retired, but do the odd website for friends and family occasionally.

Q: What sort of pet(s) do you have?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 17, 2004)

I have an African Grey parrot called Ndhlovu and 2 cats.

How often do you use shareware?


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 17, 2004)

A: rarely cuz i am broke
Q: if x86 systems ran OSX perfectly (every app and everything) would you buy osx/a PC with OS X on it?


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 17, 2004)

No.  I would save up and get a Mac.  That's why I run Linux on my PC. 

Are you married?


----------



## Dusky (Dec 17, 2004)

No.

Are you a pretty, single female?  (Notice the comma!  )


----------



## blue&whiteman (Dec 18, 2004)

no.  i'm pretty and a male  

do you like reggae?


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 18, 2004)

nope not much of a Jamaican "mon" but i love techno ^^

What am i doing up this late?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 18, 2004)

A: Don't know about you, but I am going to take my breakfast. 
Q: What's your fav car?


----------



## Timmargh (Dec 18, 2004)

A: I've always had a soft spot for any Lotus or TVR and have always like the Nissan Skyline, but for "real life" I like Honda.

Q: What the craziest thing you've ever done?


----------



## andychrist (Dec 18, 2004)

A:  Rode my Honda PC 800 a hundred twenty five miles north during a wind and ice storm.

Q:  How come you spend so much time hanging round this forum?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 18, 2004)

A: It's a great way to collecting experiences on 'thinking different'. I switched in 2002 and after almost 3 years of posting and reading in this forum, I think I gained a lot of knowledge how to troubleshoot and avoid probs.
Q: What was your first mac?


----------



## blue&whiteman (Dec 18, 2004)

a powerbook 540c with a newertech 603e 117mhz upgrade

are you learning the bsd in osx at all?


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 18, 2004)

I've played with the terminal somewhat and used what I learned from Linux and tried transfering that over when I had a G4 at my previous job.  Not much different with what I've done in Linux, if you ask me, although there are some differences.  I may download FreeBSD to familiarize myself more with BSD.  I've used Slackware which is the BSD-ish Linux and I did install FreeBSD 4.x sometime ago, and was impressed with the installer, but never really got around to playing with it much as it wasn't on my machine (I was installing for a coworker who wanted it).  I may try downloading FreeBSD 5.x over the Christmas vacation.  I have played with NetBSD on my Quadra 650 and it was kind of cool, but I just didn't have the time to put into it (hard to do with a family).

What is your favorite IM/chat app?


----------



## Convert (Dec 18, 2004)

iChat, any day. Fast to log in, simple to use, never disconnects like MSN does. Looks amazing too.

What's your opinion on the people who just generally hate macs...but have never used one?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 18, 2004)

A: ppl that still belong to the Stone Age, if not uneducated children. But now I stopped dealing with them. Why should I enlight such idiots (sorry)?
Q: What instruments do you play?


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 18, 2004)

Piano
when did you start using OS X (10.0, 10.1, 10.2, 10.3)?


----------



## Convert (Dec 18, 2004)

I started using Panther about 2-3 months ago when I got my first ever mac.

What's your opinion on the war in Iraq? (please pay respect to all sides of the matter)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 18, 2004)

I think our nation's hearts and minds mean well, but could have went about it a bit differently.

What's the largest number of Macintosh computers you've seen in a single room at once?


----------



## Dusky (Dec 18, 2004)

At least 25 iBooks, one powerbook, one powermac, and a couple of iMacs.

What is _football_ to you?


----------



## Convert (Dec 18, 2004)

It's a event I hear about regularly, that gives me a chance to see how men and women can look so undignified so easily. I hate it.


EDIT: my bad, I forgot to leave a question. Just for Linux lovers....(ahem)

What's your fave version of Linux?


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 18, 2004)

.....

Is this the end of the interview?

(In response to the question added afterwards, it's in the following order: Slackware, Debian, Yellow Dog, Mandrake, SuSE, and Fedora although I haven't tried that yet. )


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 19, 2004)

No I don't think it is ...

What is / are your favorite text (or code) editing app(s)?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 19, 2004)

A: BBedit. But if my boss didn't have paid for it, Alpha would have been my choice.
Q: Did you already decorate your Christmas tree?


----------



## blue&whiteman (Dec 19, 2004)

no, i'm a buddhist  

whats your fav. dvd/divx player?


----------



## diablojota (Dec 20, 2004)

My laptop

Is it cold where you are right now?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 20, 2004)

A: Right now I have something like 25°C here. But outside it should be -1°C.
Q: Do you believe in God?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 20, 2004)

Not particularly.

What do you use for managing your fonts?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 20, 2004)

Fontbook.

What is the most annoying celebration? (ie Xmas, birthdays, funerals, halloween etc etc)


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 20, 2004)

April Fool's Day

Are you on vacation for the holidays?


----------



## diablojota (Dec 20, 2004)

No

If you are on vacation, where are you going?


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 20, 2004)

Possibly to St. Augustine in Florida for a few days next week with my family and my in-laws (I live in Miami).  I can't wait...I love it there.  

Where is your most favorite place to go on vacation?


----------



## diablojota (Dec 20, 2004)

Scuba diving in the Florida Keys

What would be your dream vacation?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 20, 2004)

A three week tour of the vineyards of Bourgogne

Which genre of music do you hate the most?


----------



## Timmargh (Dec 20, 2004)

R&B.

How many hours per day do you have music playing either in the background or foreground?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 20, 2004)

8 hours.

How much would you pay for a G5 powerbook?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 20, 2004)

Nothing! If the company doesn't supply  I don't use!

Thrash Metal or Death Metal?


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 20, 2004)

Neither...only Brushed Metal on OS X. 

what was the earliest Finder System version you've used as a Mac user?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 20, 2004)

Can't remember the Finder version, but it was System 6.

Parrot or ferret?


----------



## quiksan (Dec 20, 2004)

Parrot cuz it's funny when they say things they're not supposed to.

toilet paper hanging down over the top, or out from the bottom?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 20, 2004)

paper hanging down over the top.

left hanger or right hanger?


----------



## andychrist (Dec 20, 2004)

Right. 

What's your income?


----------



## quiksan (Dec 20, 2004)

Not enough to get a 23" cinema display for Christmas!

what's the next Apple product you plan to buy, or hope to get for Christmas?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 20, 2004)

Next Apple product to buy: G5 powerbook. Hope it won't be next year Christmas.

Would you buy a Pentium 166Mhz, 128mb ram, 2gb hdd with SUSE 7 preinstalled, 2mb graphic card, network card, CDRom, Soundcard, new Keyboard and mouse and of course a 14'' screen for 59Euro ($73)?


----------



## quiksan (Dec 20, 2004)

no.

woud you rather eat Steak or lobster?


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 20, 2004)

Steak. Well done of course.

Are you a vegetarian?


----------



## andychrist (Dec 20, 2004)

Yes.

Are you gay?


----------



## chevy (Dec 20, 2004)

Not that I know.

Are you The One ?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 20, 2004)

Definitely.

Verstehst du was ich hier schreibe?


----------



## chevy (Dec 20, 2004)

Ja sicher.

Warum ?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 20, 2004)

Nur so. 

Do you know german as well?


----------



## chevy (Dec 20, 2004)

Ein bischen schon, ja.

E tu, parla italiano ?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 20, 2004)

No comprendo, pero yo hablo español un poco.

Favorite beer (please don't answer if it's Newcastle )?


----------



## quiksan (Dec 20, 2004)

root.

favorite soup?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 20, 2004)

Miso.

Sandals with socks or without?


----------



## Timmargh (Dec 20, 2004)

Without socks ... or sandals.

Spit or swallow  ... when sampling wine?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 20, 2004)

Spit.

Stand or sit while peeing?


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 20, 2004)

all depends on if i want to read or not ^^
80 gig iPod or 1.8 ghz g5 powerbook


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 21, 2004)

Both (You mean I have to choose?!??!?! )

shirts or skins?


----------



## andychrist (Dec 21, 2004)

Shins.

Mac or PC?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 21, 2004)

PC.

Mac or Mac?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 21, 2004)

Mac!

Photoshop or Freehand?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 21, 2004)

None. Graphic Converter 

Did you also have problem to connect to macosx.com?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 21, 2004)

Yes  it was broke!

Glögg or glühwein?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 21, 2004)

gluchwein  (yes, live with 4 germans + 1 american..)

the most annoying word or saying?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 21, 2004)

"basically"

What's the longest you've ever spent on the toilet?


----------



## quiksan (Dec 21, 2004)

lol
hours!  It's my only 'free time' away from my crazy little kids!


what food is gauranteed to send you to the bathroom everytime?


----------



## nervus (Dec 21, 2004)

Depends of your definition of bathroom 
If meant as the place where you take a bath: everything with tomatosauce    For the other context: dutch beansoup   

What do you expect for X-mas?


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 21, 2004)

Clothes (I just helped choose what I wanted as a gift from my mother-in-law )

What are you going to be feasting on during the holidays?


----------



## Timmargh (Dec 22, 2004)

My new iPod - I'll be too busy for food!

Sunset or sunrise?


----------



## andychrist (Dec 22, 2004)

Moonshine.

Who the hell do you think you are?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 22, 2004)

The One!

Do you believe we are living in a matrix controled by computers and robots?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 22, 2004)

Nope, but gnomes and hobbits is a possibility...

Have you ever been arrested?


----------



## diablojota (Dec 22, 2004)

Yes

What is your favourite food?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 22, 2004)

Croatian pizza. 

(Hopefully diablojota will answer this) If you were ever arrested before, what was the violation?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 25, 2004)

Drink driving (I was under the limit so I got off scot free!)

What did Santa bring U for Christmas?


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 26, 2004)

nothing

Did you see any of your family?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 27, 2004)

Yes, I did. Unfortunately not the whole gang.

Do you think it's good to "fool" children with Santa Claus?


----------



## quiksan (Dec 27, 2004)

I think it's fun while they're young.  I still like to believe (The Polar Express was fun to watch if you haven't seen it)
Though a friend of mine goes, "I tell my kids, 'There's no santa.  *I* bought you all those presents!'"  
lol  he's a lunatic but funny.


what was the favorite gift you gave and received this holiday season?


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 27, 2004)

my iMac G5 ^^ for receive and jelly to my grandma/grandpa because they loved it so much

what was your favorite non-mac gift you gave and/or received ?


----------



## quiksan (Dec 27, 2004)

GAVE: my brother in law a Milan Hejduk (Go Avalanche.  friggin NHL lockout...) signed Hockey Puck
GOT: Smart Mass Putty.  This stuff is so much freaking fun!


Oops.
The question...
How long do you wait before taking down your Christmas tree/lights on the house/decorations for the holidays?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 28, 2004)

After the first week in the new year. This is when my vacation is over and I gotta go to work. At this moment, I really don't want to be reminded to the great days I had during the holidays.

How do you like the combination of fireworks and silvester / New Year?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 28, 2004)

I grew up in the middle of the war in Rhodesia (or Zimbabwe,   as that glorious beacon of democracy is now called  ::ha:: - note the sarcasm!) and loud bangs and explosions make me nervous, so I hate fireworks!

What is the coolest car in the world?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 28, 2004)

I like Diablo .. but would never want to own one. Too pricy and shiny .. looks nice but probably nice to try once .. not to have always. 
Of the more everyady cars, I like Mercedes Smart - as a reaction to all the US sized cars. And old Fiats are cool, like 500 and 600 older type .. even 500 newer.

What's your first memory?


----------



## chevy (Dec 28, 2004)

I was sitting below a table in the kitchen, crying.

Diablo could be a nice second car.

Which one is your favorite planet ?


----------



## quiksan (Dec 28, 2004)

uranus oh sorry, [checks 1st grade humor at the door]
any in the sombrero galaxy cuz it just looks so cool.

(earth's pretty ok too)


do you prefer ocean, mountains, forest, etc most as far as most beautiful places on earth go?  and where is that place for you?


----------



## lurk (Dec 28, 2004)

I am pining for the mountains of Colorado.  Damn it is flat where I live now  

How would you "escape flatland" if you could not move?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 28, 2004)

Sit in front of my iMac's and stare at the desktop. I have rotating pictures from Hubble. 


What is/was your favorite movie or book?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 29, 2004)

The most interesting and catchy movie I ever watched was definitely Matrix the first part. It made me discuss and think a lot about the idea and this is a good sign for a great movie, how I find.

If you could spend some time with a celebrity, whom would you pick?


----------



## chevy (Dec 29, 2004)

Albert Einstein

What is his main contribution to physics ? Relativity or quantum mechanics ?


----------



## diablojota (Dec 29, 2004)

Theory of Relativity

What does e= ?


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 29, 2004)

The prefix to almost every computer-related buzzword out there. 

What was the last meal you have and what will be the next?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 29, 2004)

We were out in the car miles from home and our usual eating places, and were very hungry, so we stopped and had a shish kebab. Yuk! I like kebabs, but this one was terrible. Next meal will be a veggie stir fry with fried rice.

How much will you be sending to help alleviate the suffering of the people suffering from the disaster in the Indian Ocean?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 30, 2004)

I donated 50Euro. I can't afford more now that I paied quite much for the presents..

Do you think the catastrophe could have been prevented?


----------



## diablojota (Dec 30, 2004)

Unfortunately, No. There are too many remote areas that suffered dramatically and setting up an infrastructure to reach them would be extremely difficult.

What do you think the best thing would be to help these people (e.g. Money, medicine, etc)?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 30, 2004)

Tents and bottled water are probably what they need most right now, until international aid agencies and the respective national governments can put more permanent measures into place and help to rebuild the affected towns and cities.

And now, on a lighter note:
Have you got a PC too? (I have - NASTY!)


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 30, 2004)

no but i will get in january or february when someone brings all his toys on this side of the ocean ... (yes, i will be using them to play with linux)

what's the nastiest traditional food you can imagine of?


----------



## drunkmac (Dec 30, 2004)

Nastiest? Haggas. Disgusting...

What's the earliest version of a mac you've used?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 30, 2004)

10.1.1

Would you buy tiger as a seperate software or together with a new mac?


----------



## drunkmac (Dec 30, 2004)

Both! One for my powerbook, and why not pick up a mac while Im at it? 

Gonna buy the new iMac without the display if it comes out?


----------



## quiksan (Dec 30, 2004)

yes, I believe I might!

do you think they'll discontinue the eMac if this headless mac is for real?  (Don't want to call it an iMac because iMacs are all in one...)


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 30, 2004)

Doubtful.  Some people like the all in one feature.  Pay one price, get everything you need to start using the eMac.  For those that already have the necessary peripherals, the headless Mac would be perfect.  I would get one, as I have various monitors and such that it could use.  And I would finally have something that I can run OS X on that I can afford.  (Tough when you have two kids and work for the school system, but the benefits are worth it, especially for my family.)

If the headless Mac does come out, what parts should be made upgradeable?


----------



## MDLarson (Dec 30, 2004)

*A)* You mean a G5?    For a more affordable headless Mac: couple of memory slots, hard drive, graphic card, optical drive.  And don't skimp on the USB ports!

*Q)* What is your philosophy on speeding in your car?  (If you speed, why?)


----------



## quiksan (Dec 30, 2004)

When I speed, it's because I enjoy it, not because I'm late or in a hurry.  Speeding (statistically speaking) doesn't get you there more than a few seconds/minutes faster than it would otherwise.  watch, you'll end up at the stop light next to the guy you blew past a mile back...
I don't speed like crazy though, usually no more than 5-7 mph over.... and that's WHEN i'm speeding.  I enjoy the getting up to speed, not the speeding itself per se.
on the highway, I stay with the faster (left lane) traffic, but I'm not the guy riding peoples' tales or blowing by everyone else.
all that said, I got 1 speeding ticket in the past 10 years of driving.


what's the fastest you've been stopped for going?  (in what speed limit area?)

(lol, my friends little brother got stopped for 115 in a 75...oops)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 31, 2004)

160Km/h in a 110Km/h zone. The copper said "We're being pretty tough on speeding here right now 'cause there have been a lot of 'roo strikes recently, mate." That was when I got nicked for speeding in NSW. As I was visiting Australia from the UK and was, in fact on my way to the airport, I didn't bother paying the fine.   

I've always been a believer in the use of "appropriate" speed. In town, where there are pedestrians and heavy traffic, or in the suburbs where there are children playing, animals and drunks about, I NEVER speed; in fact I usually stick to 5mph below the speed limit and will actively try to calm the traffic around me. I have a recurring nightmare, in which I am trying to explain to a grieving mother that "she just jumped out in front of me". 

Out on the open road, though, it's every man for himself! I drive a Honda Accord Coupe. It's no good at the traffic lights, but will happily do 120mph from one end of the country to the other - a feature I take advantage of fairly frequently.

What is your attitude to 'soft' drugs, such as grass or hash?


----------



## Cat (Dec 31, 2004)

The use of drugs should be legalised, but controlled, and the unwanted, criminal or otherwise fastidious behaviour deriving from their use should be punished instead (just like with alcohol).

Did you ever try softdrugs (other than alcohol, nicotine or caffeine)? Why?


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 31, 2004)

No.  Never felt the need to do it.  That's just me.  I have been offered and pressured, but I never did it.  The only thing I've had is alcohol (on rare occasion, when I've had the urge for the taste of a beer of something else during a meal, and caffeine in coffee or chocolate).

Have you ever grown your own marijuana?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 31, 2004)

Tried and failed. 

I'm NOT a dealer and I'm NOT a criminal. But I find weed far better than alcohol and it doesn't turn people into !!!!! Have you ever been puked on by a pot-smoker? Or been accosted on the street or moonied at by a 'happy hippy'? Nope? Me neither. Potheads are way too laid back. I'm a graphic designer, and weed helps me come up with good creative ideas, whereas booze (which I don't do at all any more) doesn't.

*Ban alcohol and legalise weed!* 

Have you ever been arrested for 'posession'?


----------



## Cat (Jan 1, 2005)

Nope, as it is as good as legal here in the Netherlands 

Did you ever get so drunk that you couldn't remember anything of the previous night?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 1, 2005)

Hehe... if passing out in the back yard and waking up in the front yard and not remembering anything in between counts, then yes!

What hard liquor do you avoid at all costs due to bad experiences in the past, and if the experience was interesting, what was it? (For example: I drank too much rum years ago with a friend, and never have since)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 1, 2005)

I avoid ALL hard liquor. I have the occasional beer and a glass of wine. I just smoke weed.

Ever been shot?


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 2, 2005)

No, But my husband was hit with a panga while serving the US as a Green Beret. 

In hindsight, what was the most stupidest thing you have done?


----------



## Timmargh (Jan 2, 2005)

Driven recklessly in the first 3 years after passing my test - no injuries, just lots of bills.

Do you regularly donate to charity and, if so, which one(s)?


----------



## chevy (Jan 2, 2005)

No. I do nothing regulary.

What was your deepest state ?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 2, 2005)

Iowa... 

What is the worst injury you've had?


----------



## blue&whiteman (Jan 2, 2005)

broke my right shoulder in 3 places about 4 years ago.  hurt a lot..

what was the last thought you had?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 2, 2005)

I need a pee!

What's the first thing you do when you wake up in the morning?


----------



## Cat (Jan 2, 2005)

Toss and turn, bitch and moan, get up and get coffee (only 100% Arabica espresso!)

What is the last thing you do before falling asleep?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 2, 2005)

Think dirty thoughts!

How do you take your coffee?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 2, 2005)

2 creams, sparse sugar, but don't drink it but once a week or so.

What's the first thing you'd do upon a trip to Amsterdam?


----------



## blue&whiteman (Jan 2, 2005)

buy some of their famous hash and smoke it  

speaking of coffee..  do you like latte?  I normally don't but this place here in vancouver called crapes has the greatest latte I have ever tasted.  its on granville near smythe if you're ever in town.


----------



## chevy (Jan 2, 2005)

No, I like ristretto.

Which one is your favorite Mac ?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 2, 2005)

Apart from the obvious answer, which is "the fastest one", I think that the pinnacle of computer design thus far has got to be the G4 Quicksilver.

What's the oldest computer you've ever used?


----------



## chevy (Jan 2, 2005)

I've worked on an old NCR using magnetic coils as RAM !!!

What's the lightest computer you've ever used ?


----------



## Arden (Jan 2, 2005)

Probably my Palm Pilot, one of them at least... they all seem to have died tragically. ::sleepy::

How familiar are you with the concepts of object-oriented programming?


----------



## Cat (Jan 3, 2005)

Not very familiar, I like functional programming (as in ProLog).

What was the first code you ever wrote?


----------



## diablojota (Jan 3, 2005)

HTML code for my first website

When did you get into programming?


----------



## Arden (Jan 3, 2005)

Application programming, 3 semesters ago with computer science... web design, a few years ago.

What's wrong with the following sentence?  "Absolute zero is 0°K."


----------



## chevy (Jan 3, 2005)

It is 0 K. (no ° sign)

Did you ever write math software (which was one of the first reasons for the existence of computers).


----------



## kalantna (Jan 3, 2005)

No.


Who would win in a fight, Aragorn or Drizzt Do'Urden?


----------



## Cat (Jan 4, 2005)

Drizzt!

What was the first RPG you played?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 4, 2005)

Leisure Suit Larry in the Land of the Lounge Lizards

What's the earliest OS you've ever used? (And I don't just mean Mac OS  I started out on CP/M)


----------



## chevy (Jan 4, 2005)

VMS on VAX computers.
And of course the original Apple II "OS" that was not disk aware (6 ctrl-K to boot from a disk which controller was in slot 6).

How old are you ?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 4, 2005)

42

Do you live in a house or a flat (apartment)?


----------



## Timmargh (Jan 4, 2005)

A house - or more specifically an adapted (i.e. wide doors, level access) end-of-terrace bungalow.

Are you intending on taking any of your Christmas gifts back to the shop for a refund?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 4, 2005)

No. I think this is not the idea behind those presents.

What do you think will be updated in the apple store that is down now?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 4, 2005)

Hopefully they will be including Call of Duty United Offensive for the Mac. It is available on the US Apple Store, but not on the UK version.

Which is the all-time best band ever to have twanged a guitar string?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 4, 2005)

No.  I was pleased with all of my gifts. 

If you use the Terminal or an xterm or console on *NIX/Linux/OS X, what is your favorite shell? (tcsh, bash, etc?)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 4, 2005)

tcsh.  They taught it to me in Computer Science class, so that's wht I'm used to using.

Do you smoke cigarettes or cigars?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 4, 2005)

Both

Tool or A Perfect Circle?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 4, 2005)

Tool.

Quark or InDesign, ignoring price?


----------



## Xlator (Jan 4, 2005)

Quark!

Wi-Fi or Ethernet?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 4, 2005)

Ethernet: no brain tumors.

FireWire or USB2?


----------



## quiksan (Jan 4, 2005)

Firewire (my 17" pb - original model - doesn't have usb 2.0)

how long do you think, before digital cameras will start coming with bluetooth built in?  (think wirelessly transfer pics...)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 4, 2005)

Who cares?

Soil or Soilwork?


----------



## Xlator (Jan 6, 2005)

Both  ::ha::

Cake or death?!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 6, 2005)

Death

Freehand or Illustrator?


----------



## bookem (Jan 6, 2005)

Illustrator.


PowerBook Titanium or PowerBook Aluminium?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 6, 2005)

Aluminium!

Slower new case G5 powerbook or faster alu G4 powerbook?


----------



## bookem (Jan 6, 2005)

G5 Powerbook.  

What's the most you've personally ever spent on software?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 6, 2005)

£40

Which games do yo play on your Mac?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 6, 2005)

Maximum Pool and Poker.

Ever been through serious substance withdrawl?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 6, 2005)

Yup


Which media player(s) do you use on your Mac?


----------



## quiksan (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes, Mountain Dew (I don't drink soda anymore)

what sport(s) do you play currently?


----------



## Arden (Jan 6, 2005)

iTunes and Quicktime, mostly, but I have WM Player and Real, too.

- and -

Rarely, racquetball.  Rarely.



Keyboards: nice and simple, or overflowing with media buttons?


----------



## Xlator (Jan 6, 2005)

One nice and simple 12" Powerbook keyboard, the best keyboard I have used yet, and one Logitech cordless on the PeeCee with a few daft buttons which are never used, also a nice keyboard, and labeled with Mac-keys too, not like Logitechs I've seen of late. 

Politically speaking, are you left or right?


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2005)

Mostly left, but I go right on a few issues because that's how the pendulum swings.  I have a "pro-people" outlook, and most of that falls under left-wing.

Do you?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 7, 2005)

I grew up in the middle of the Rhodesian war, so I started off marginally to the right of Attila the Hun, but have since mellowed to stand just to the left of centre. I believe in socially resposible free enterprise.

Have you ever been the victim of crime?


----------



## bookem (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh yes on a few occasions.  Have had my car broken into several times, and a few years ago some loser got in the house, robbed my PC, stereo, camera and a few other things.


If you caught someone breaking into your house, would you approach them in any way?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 7, 2005)

There has been a great deal of debate in the UK on this subject recently. As it stands, if you confront a burglar in your house and you injure him (or her   ) YOU are deemed to be in the wrong. A couple of years ago, a man who had been burgled many times eventually lost patience with the police's inability to deal with the situation and took matters into his own hands. He confronted a burglar in his house and shot him with a shotgun. The burglar, who now walks with a limp sued the home-owner, who was sent to prison. 

Recently, the British Government realised that this was a ridiculous state of affairs  the rights of the perpetrators of crime have been safeguarded at the expense of the rights of their victims! So the debate has been enjoined about what constitutes 'reasonable force' when confronting an intruder in your house.

I'm a big fan of cricket bats (or baseball bats) in such circumstances. These people are NOT allowed into my house. If they break in, they can expect to be greeted with a lump of willow wood in their teeth!

Have you ever wanted to kill anyone?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 7, 2005)

Only misbehaving processes. 

How old are you?


----------



## bookem (Jan 7, 2005)

28.


What do you think of Bush?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 7, 2005)

Swearing is not allowed on this forum!  

What do you think of Tony Blair?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 7, 2005)

Blair Witch.

Do you think there is a correlation between interest_in_politics and age?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 7, 2005)

A correlation?  Definitely.  Almost like an "acquired taste" as one learns more about the process of politics.

What do you think of Worf having a child with a half-Klingon/half-human woman?  Dishonorable or not?


----------



## quiksan (Jan 7, 2005)

kinky.

did you ever wear 'glasses' like Jordy's?


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2005)

Since I don't know who "Jordy" is, I'm going to say no.

What kind of cell phone do you have?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 7, 2005)

Nokia 1100

What kind of car do you drive?


----------



## quiksan (Jan 7, 2005)

'05 saab 9-2X


Do you think the Tiger ship date be announced at MacWorld next week?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 7, 2005)

I hope so.

Will you buy Tiger as soon as it is released or wait until the next revision?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 7, 2005)

As soon as it's released... pre-order, if I can.

What is your one hoped-for feature that you think will be included with Tiger?


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2005)

A private island.

And, if I may answer Quark's question, I'm hoping to get it preinstalled on a new iMac G5. 

What do you hope Apple will fix in Tiger that you don't like in Panther?


----------



## fryke (Jan 7, 2005)

Support for many, many, many newer mobile phones. Yes, I understand that in Apple's home market, there aren't so many new phones available every year, but the world moves on, and so should iSync's compatibility.

Which do/did you prefer: System 7.1 or 7.5?


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2005)

We had some problems with 7.5 on our old IIsi and went back to 7.1, and I remember there were some things I couldn't do anymore.  So I would say 7.5.  But it's been way too long to say for sure, especially considering how young I was at the time.

Don't you hate it when people don't finish their


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 7, 2005)

...Sentences??  Was that what you were going to say??  Or was it going to be vegetables??? 

On that note, what is your favorite vegetable??


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 7, 2005)

Asparagus.  Boiled.  In the can.  Had a cat that loved it, too!  Straight outta the can, room temperature.

Have you, or do you know someone who has lost a finger, and if so, how?


----------



## Arden (Jan 8, 2005)

Yeah, I knew a girl in high school who had a sum total of about 5 fingers.  I believe she was in some sort of accident.

Anyone know a way to get your lip to stop bleeding?


----------



## quiksan (Jan 8, 2005)

put a band-aid on it
lots of neosporin too.  
lol



have you ever gone cliff jumping?  if so, how high was your highest 'dive'?  where?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 8, 2005)

In southern Mexico... 50 ft. was about all I could handle, and even from that height it hurts like a bitch if you don't hit the water just perfectly...

For all the Monty Python fans, what's the meaning of life?  (This question will be graded on accuracy)


----------



## Arden (Jan 8, 2005)

42. 

How long was your longest relationship?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 8, 2005)

Correct!

Longest relationship: 6 1/2 years

Ever been incarcerated?


----------



## larry98765 (Jan 8, 2005)

No.

If you were incarcerated, what would be the one thing you'd want to have with you most -- that you'd likely be allowed to have?


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 8, 2005)

a DS with a lifetime supply of games

What are you most looking forward to this tuesday?


----------



## Xlator (Jan 8, 2005)

Wednesday

If your father was a gazelle and your mother was a penguin, who would you vote for in a Kerry vs. Bush rematch?


----------



## Arden (Jan 9, 2005)

A write-in for Mickey Mouse.

What was the last game you beat start-to-finish without cheating?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 9, 2005)

Might&Magic III 

What game genre do you prefer?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 9, 2005)

First person shooters.  Although it's better when they have a great storyline.  I loved Quake 2, and I can't wait until Quake 4 comes out.  I am also in the middle of Rune: Halls of Valhalla and Star Trek Voyager: Elite Force.  Although a good fragging session never hurt anyone (at least in the real world  ::ha:: )

Yes, these are on a PC, but mainly the games.   And yes, they are a little dated....I don't have time to actually finish the games in a short amount of time, especially with kids.  That, and my wife hogging the computer to play Sims 2.  

Do you have any children, and if so, how many?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 9, 2005)

None yet. But this section is 'under construction'.  Just got engaged to my gf..

What do you think about gay-marriage?


----------



## Arden (Jan 9, 2005)

Let them, it's nobody's business but their own and it's as big a threat to the "sanctity of marriage" as practicing Islam is to the church.

Who's the worse aggressor, Dubya Bush or Saddam Hussein?  And why?


----------



## Cat (Jan 9, 2005)

Bush. Saddam rose to power through violence, Bush by democratic election. From Saddam I can expect that he behaves like a mindless thugh, but from Bush it is more shameful. Moreover, I cannot stand the self-righteous hypocrite rhetoric that he used to justify this war of aggression and I am exasperated at the sheer stupidity of it all. I would have expected better from the nation that advocates freedom and justice, hence I was greatly deluded by the behaviour of the US.

Do you think that virtue is its own reward and vice its own punishment? (e.g. gluttony makes you fat, can cause heart disease, etc.)


----------



## scruffy (Jan 9, 2005)

Master of Orion 3 if it's on a computer.  More recently than that, I played solitaire on my coffee table, and beat that...

What is your current altitude?


----------



## mseydel (Jan 9, 2005)

A: tough question, and I almost answered 'malaise' due to misreading...about 200ft above sea level.

Q: Have you ever had a relationship based on alcohol or another drug?
(be honest)


----------



## ScottW (Jan 9, 2005)

A relationship with a drug or alcohol? 

No to both. Honestly. Imagine that.

Question: What is the Square Root of 9837564.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 10, 2005)

ScottW said:
			
		

> Question: What is the Square Root of 9837564.


How to kill a forum thread in one easy lesson!   The calculator on the Mac doesn't include a square root function, so my answer to your question is: *DUNNO*.

Will the election of Mahmoud Abbas further the cause of peace in the Middle East?


----------



## bookem (Jan 10, 2005)

It will further the cause, but that's about it.  What a mess us westerners have made of that place.


Do you believe in Capital Punishment?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes - for murder and paedophilia.

Do you like garlic?


----------



## Arden (Jan 10, 2005)

::love:: ::love:: ::love::

What's the worst injury you've ever sustained?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 10, 2005)

Shrapnel in the knee from a mate walking in front of me standing on a landmine/shot in the head  take yer pic.

Will the Yanks ever create a car that can handle corners?


----------



## bookem (Jan 10, 2005)

Unlikeley.


How many dental fillings do you have?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 10, 2005)

4. Does that mean anything? Do I need to wash my teeth more frequently? (that was not my question yet!)

If you would win $1000000, how much would you donate?


----------



## bookem (Jan 10, 2005)

$100,000+ probably.  I'd be choosy about who I gave money to though.  THe people of Diego Garcia would get a large amount as they have no home since the US government kicked them off their island.


What's your biggest achievement?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 10, 2005)

Learning not to exaggerate when answering questions such as that.   

Will Apple ever release a PC version of Safari?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 10, 2005)

I would rather guess they will bring x86 compatibility to macosx. iTunes found the way to the pc world to increase the market for the iTMS. Safari has no huge benefit but a bunch of competitors while macosx would be something really amazing for the pc world..

If macosx would run great on a pc, would you then buy one?


----------



## bookem (Jan 10, 2005)

If it was an Apple branded PC, probably 


IF you were buying an iPod, would you consider one of the HP ones seen as they can be obtained significantly cheaper?


----------



## quiksan (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah I'd get the HP iPod if it were cheaper.  The logo on it doesn't grab me, it's the product.


what's your favorite sandwhich?  (anything - cheesesteak, italian sub, BLT, etc)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 10, 2005)

Ham, cheese and piccalilli on ciabatta.

What's the clock speed of your Mac?


----------



## Cat (Jan 10, 2005)

1 s/s ... as usual

What is the clock frequency of your Mac's processor core?


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 10, 2005)

2Ghz

Does posting to this thread mean that you think other posters are "beneath you" ?


----------



## Arden (Jan 10, 2005)

Only if you view threads as oldest first.  Or is it newest first?...

If I may respond to Zammy-Sam:  Apple will not release an X86 version of Mac OS X as long as they still sell computers.  Why do they make such a great OS?  So they can sell their computers at high premiums.  Porting OS X to X86 would be a very costly venture with little benefit; software would have to be re-written to take advantage of it.  I mean, can you run Windows software on Linux?  They both use the same hardware...

Anyway, on to my question: what's your current job description?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 10, 2005)

Student and freelance.

(BTW -- Apple doesn't sell their computers at _high_ premiums -- show me another company that can put together an identical computer with identical components and sell it for less and I'll eat my shoes!  Apple's computers are fairly priced!)

What is the minimum number of years of mandatory schooling that your country requires?


----------



## bookem (Jan 11, 2005)

11.  We can stop at 16 here in the UK.

When did you first use a computer?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 11, 2005)

I believe it was 1985 or 1986. My father got himself a Atari Commodore 64, aka C64. I loved to play games on it. In those days there was no harddisk but a floppy drive which was a "regular" Cassette-deck and later a 5.25 floppy drive. We even had a monitor that was green-scaled iirc.

What was the first thing you did on your first computer? Games? Programming? Layout?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 11, 2005)

The first thing I did in my first computer was turn it on.. 

Actually, I played some games on it and played around with some of the other software on it, wuch as a spreadsheet and a wordprocessor.  I also practiced programming in BASIC which was what I was learning in elementary school at the time.

This was on a Mattel Aquarius

If you used a computer in the 70s and 80s, what was the most obscure computer you've used? (Please provide a link to the computer's description.)


----------



## bookem (Jan 11, 2005)

BBC Micro.  Not amazingly obscure, but not that popular outside the UK.  All schools had them.  Look at this baby:  http://owl.8bs.com/see/bbcde1.jpg

Do you stick to the faith into which you were born?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 11, 2005)

I was baptised Roman Catholic, but now I am a devout agnostic.

Do you fear what Islam has become in the 21st C?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 11, 2005)

No, I fear what the USA is doing in the 21st C.

Why did you join macosx.com?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 11, 2005)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> No, I fear what the USA is doing in the 21st C



Good answer!  

I was looking for a Konfabulator widget for my Mac and came across the MacOSX.com widget. I tried it and immediately found several threads of interest. So I registered and the rest, as they say, is history!

Do you believe the "Megahertz Myth"?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 11, 2005)

Not at all.  You can only run something so fast, you know??  I think all us computer geeks knew there were other ways of squeezing out as much performance as possible.

What is the slowest computer you own, clockspeed-wise?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 11, 2005)

From my 164 old pcs and my 2 macs and one pc fileserver, the slowest must be the 386 with 33mhz. 

What was in your opinion the best os in the 80s?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 11, 2005)

Mac OS, hands down. 

I did also enjoy the System for the Apple IIGS.  I've played with it once...very Mac-like, although the graphics were a bit crappy...I still would love to own one. 

Are you a keyboard player??  If so (or not so), what gear do you have?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 11, 2005)

I used to play the bagpipes when I was a kid (it's the Scottish heritage).

Everest or K2?


----------



## Arden (Jan 11, 2005)

Mt. Whitney, closer to home.

What do you think of the Mac mini, both the name and the computer?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 11, 2005)

Computer sounds like a great offer. Mac mini sounds somehow weird to me and too much iPod related. 

Which release on the MWSF did you like the most?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 11, 2005)

Mac mini first, iWork a close second.

If you purchased a Mac mini, would you hook it up in a desktop fashion with a monitor, or a home entertainment center with a TV?


----------



## Arden (Jan 11, 2005)

Definitely a monitor.  Not enough space in my bedroom for a home entertainment system, and not enough $ in my bank account.

Are you disappointed that hands aren't included with the Mac mini?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 11, 2005)

Not at all. It somehow reminds me to a classic pic that was carrying the title: "the perfect woman". I would post the pic, but the mods would not like this. 

What do you think about the powerbooks that were not updated?


----------



## quiksan (Jan 11, 2005)

That the G5 powerbooks are closer than we thought.


do you foresee many current iPod users to get an iPod Shuffle?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 11, 2005)

Hard to call....I doubt it.  I would get one though.  I go nuts for portability, hence my love for the Mac mini. 

Will you purchase a Mac mini now, or wait until Tiger is included with it?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 11, 2005)

I will purchase the Mac mini after I read some reports on it. I am very interested to the noise level of the cooling unit and the overall performance.

Do you like me?


----------



## bookem (Jan 12, 2005)

Do I have a reason to not like you?  I generally only dislike people when they show the same feelings towards me.  


Will you be buying an iPod Shuffle if for nothing else just than to use as a usb drive?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 12, 2005)

Not really. Somehow I have a threshold for size. It's not only 'the smaller the better'. And the iPod shuffle is too small for my taste.

When do you work the most efficient? In the morning or in the evening?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 12, 2005)

Morning.  The part of my brain that says, "Hey, you don't wanna be working right now!" is still asleep, so I'm more productive then.

When you use the "Shuffle" feature with your regular iPod, do you still look at the screen?


----------



## lurk (Jan 12, 2005)

Nope.  I throw a couple of albums/ artists / whatever into the on the go playlist and then don't look at it again.

My wife gave me "permission" to buy her three things in the keynote.  Did your family ask for anything?


----------



## ScottW (Jan 12, 2005)

My wife wants a iPod shuffle.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 12, 2005)

Hmmm. Methinks previous poster missed the point of this thread somewhat,    as he forgot topost a question, so I shall shoulder his burden  ::angel::  and do it on his behalf:

Will YOU be buying a Mac Mini?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 12, 2005)

It's either a Mac mini, or a used G4 AGP so I can upgrade it... I'm leaning towards Mac mini!

Were you initially disappointed with Apple's offerings, but after watching the streaming keynote, satisfied?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 12, 2005)

I haven't watched it yet (been off work feeling ill).

Was it any good?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 12, 2005)

Yes.  I watch every year, twice when they have two shows.  Instead of going to Apple.com and seeing only "Mac mini" and "iPod Shuffle" with some new pieces of software, you get to see the man himself demoing stuff that sounds alright at first, but is amazing when you see it.

What is the biggest difference between the way Steve Jobs runs Apple and the way you would run Apple?


----------



## bookem (Jan 13, 2005)

I'd have kept the pirate flag flying high.


What were you doing before answering this question?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 13, 2005)

Talking to a student about religion and my wedding. 

Why do you post in this thread?


----------



## lurk (Jan 13, 2005)

<sir_edmund_hillary>Because it is there my good man!</sir_edmund_hillary>

Do you think this is a question?


----------



## bookem (Jan 13, 2005)

That's more of a question for the question-question thread although a question it is.  Ask there - someone may have an answer 

What level of education do you have?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 13, 2005)

Doing phd in bioinformatics. In other words: lowest level of education. 

Do you love your job?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 13, 2005)

lurk said:
			
		

> <sir_edmund_hillary>Because it is there my good man!</sir_edmund_hillary>


That was Mallory, actually, not Hillary, and he was only _alleged_ to have said that.   

Yes I think my job is great. I am a designer of climbing and mountainering books (hence the correction above - sorry lurk). The money's fairly cr@p, but there is an immense sense of job satisfaction! I get a real kick from going into a bookshop and being able to say "I did that one and that one and THAT one!"

Did you have to go to university to get a degree to do the job you are in currently?


----------



## Arden (Jan 14, 2005)

No, I am going to college to get OUT of the job I am in. 

Would it be better to save as much $ as I can and get a 1.6 Ghz iMac, or splurge and get the 20"?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 14, 2005)

Splurge and get a 20'' iMac. 

Do you know what the "G" of G3/G4/G5 means?


----------



## Cat (Jan 14, 2005)

AFAIK "Generation": e.g the G3 was the third generation of PowerPC's.

Do you think we will see G5 PowerBooks in 2005?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 14, 2005)

A report from Digitimes in Taiwan claims that the production of the G5 powerbooks is prepared and that the release will find place in the 2nd quarter of *this year*. Check our here.

Would you buy a first rev G5 powerbook?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 14, 2005)

There are too many compromises involved in mobile computing, so I wouldn't buy a laptop of any description - not even a G5 PowerBook!

Will the Mini Mac take significant market share from the Wintel mafia?


----------



## bookem (Jan 14, 2005)

I would say it will certainly take some.  I think any market share gained would be significant for Apple at the moment.  10% is in sights within a year or so.


Which Apple Software products do you use?


----------



## Arden (Jan 15, 2005)

Regularly, OS 9, OS X, iTunes, iChat, Safari.  I also intend to use GarageBand 2 when I get my new iMac (which will still probably be the 1.6 Ghz  as much as I'd like to splurge, I don't think I could afford it).

What would your second choice for a browser be if your first wasn't available?  (And what is your first choice?)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 15, 2005)

Mozilla Firefox

What applications do you use in OS 9?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 15, 2005)

none. Completely independent on OS9. Thank God.. 

What was the first macos you used?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 15, 2005)

System 7.0

What do you use as your main media player?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 15, 2005)

Depends on the operating system.

Mac OS X - iTunes
Mac OS 9 - also iTunes
Windows - you guessed it, iTunes. 
Linux - xmms
Mac OS 7.6.1 (or any 68K-capable OS) - MpegDec

Which audio format is your favorite?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 15, 2005)

Since I am not dealing much with any audio formats, I would pick the most common one: mp3.

Would you rather buy a CD or download the songs?


----------



## Convert (Jan 15, 2005)

Buy a CD, it's more social... letting people borrow it, etc.

iMac G4 or iMac G5 (looks wise of course)?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 16, 2005)

iMac G5...I love the look.

Favorite free-and-open-source OS?


----------



## spb (Jan 16, 2005)

Debian GNU/Linux.

Why do you use a Macintosh instead of a fully free OS?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 16, 2005)

It is the industry standard in graphic design.

Does Linus have control of all "dialects" of Linux?


----------



## Arden (Jan 16, 2005)

I don't think he has control of any, anymore.

What do you think of the GPL?  (And be sure to read the link before answering!)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 17, 2005)

nothing, too much to read. 

Dog or cat?


----------



## Arden (Jan 17, 2005)

Meow!

What do you think of intellectual property?


----------



## TommyWillB (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't beleive in anything you can't hold in your hand... It's BS just like copyright, trademarks, etc... BS I tell you!

 What time of day/night are you most likely to fall into a rant?


----------



## andychrist (Jan 17, 2005)

After dark when it is harder to see where I am going.

Have you never been mellow?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm ALWAYS mellow *except when I'm having a rant!   

Widgets or not?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 19, 2005)

I prefer midgets to widgets. 

How tall/short are you?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 19, 2005)

5' 6"

What kinda car do you drive?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 19, 2005)

1997 Volkswagen Golf GL.  4 cylinder.  192,000 miles.  Original engine.  Go VW!  This thing has taken me all over Texas, Oklahoma, New Mexico, Arizona and Louisiana and has never left me stranded.

What kind of car do you want to drive, realistically?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 19, 2005)

In my dreams: Aston Martin DB9  (drools   )
Realistically: Honda S2000  (drools some more   )

Are there any corners on US roads? (I only ask, 'cos there doesn't seem to be anything out of Detroit than can handle a corner)


----------



## Arden (Jan 19, 2005)

There are, but people either slow down a lot or drive foreign cars.

What feature do you think should become standard on automobiles (besides anything having to do with the iPod)?  Think blinkers, seat belts, etc.


----------



## andychrist (Jan 19, 2005)

Bomb-proof interior 

Would you prefer to be cremated or will your body to science?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 20, 2005)

I rather prefer to live! 

Do you believe in a life after death?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 20, 2005)

No.


Is Islam an inherently evil religion or has it been hijacked by radicals for their own political motives?


----------



## andychrist (Jan 20, 2005)

Religion is inherently evil.

Is Atheism a religion?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 20, 2005)

If religion is about one's belief in a deity, then surely atheism is just a degree of belief and must therefore be a religion.

Is the Catholic church corrrupt?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes, in my opinion.

Is the Pope Polish?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 21, 2005)

Tak

Would you rather have an A3 black & white printer or an A4 colour printer?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 21, 2005)

A4 colour printer.

Audi or BMW?


----------



## Arden (Jan 21, 2005)

Uhh... Toyota Camry, '86 with a stick. 

Also, Al-Qaeda is to Islam what the KKK is to Christianity.

Meat, poultry, fish or vegetarian?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 21, 2005)

I grew up in Rhodesia  beef country! Does that answer your question?

Cars  manual or automatic?


----------



## Arden (Jan 21, 2005)

I'll let someone else answer this, since I already have, but... do you guys think we should answer the questions ourselves, as well as letting someone else answer?  It would be interesting to find out your own perspective on your question.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 21, 2005)

Automatic....considering traffic here in Miami, it's not worth killing my arm using a stick. 

Plane, train, or automobile when it comes to traveling?
(Arden, my answer to this question to you is all of the above, although I've never been on a train for long distance travels. )


----------



## Cat (Jan 21, 2005)

Trains! I went from the Netherlands to Sicily by train last year to visit my family for easter: 36 hours down, 36 hours up, stayed a week. 

Is true AI possible in principle?
(Human intelligence: definitely no. Some other kind: definitely yes.)


----------



## chevy (Jan 21, 2005)

Yes.... if you can define this AI, it can be done.

Is a 1 bit computer possible ?


----------



## lurk (Jan 21, 2005)

Edit: Cut 'cause I got skunked...


----------



## lurk (Jan 21, 2005)

Yes, a 1 bit computer is possible and it comes in one of four models.

Do you have any formal tech-writing training?


----------



## chevy (Jan 21, 2005)

No, I learned by doing it.

Who is the world's most beautiful girl (pics accepted) ?


----------



## bobw (Jan 21, 2005)

My Grand Daughter


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 21, 2005)

... (my non-answer to the non-question.. )

Do you have any children?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 21, 2005)

Just Xlator.   


When you have a facelift, the surgeon cuts out a chunk of your face (a simplification, I know, but this is not the place to go into the finer points of plastic surgery) and stretches the rest to met up, tighter than before, and stitches it up. I have read about men who are told, after surgery, not to foregt to shave behind their ears. So my question is, having had such a procedure, if you you get an itch behind your ear, do you instinctively scratch your cheek?


----------



## fryke (Jan 21, 2005)

Guess so, ugly thougth, though.

What will you do the day using Microsoft software becomes forbidden in your country?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 21, 2005)

Throw a *H U G E* party!

Does Bill Gates secretly want to have a Mac?


----------



## pds (Jan 22, 2005)

You'd have to ask Bill.

Who would you invite to the H U G E party CQ would be throwing?


----------



## scruffy (Jan 22, 2005)

My wife, many people in the drama department where she studies (they would be free of the pain of the Windows computers at school crashing and losing their work all the time), various friends, and a number of people I studied information security with (mostly because I would like to see them again, and also because some of them are so pro MSFT, it would be great fun to gloat.)

What is the longest distance you have ever travelled by bicycle?


----------



## andychrist (Jan 23, 2005)

About a hundred miles (return trip).

How much do you weigh?


----------



## Darkshadow (Jan 23, 2005)

125 - 145 (I have a hyperactive metabolism, so my weight swings)

What do you do when your car is blocked in by a foot and a half of snow?


----------



## pds (Jan 23, 2005)

Wonder what happened to global warming, since I live in a place that shouldn't have 45 cm of snow.

What do you consider ideal winter weather?


----------



## andychrist (Jan 23, 2005)

San Francisco in August.

Where in the world would you most prefer to live?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 23, 2005)

Anywhere but here.   Sure it sounds funny, but I live in Miami, and I am tired after over 10 years of living here.  I would love actually to live in the part of New Jersey where my cousin lives.  Beautiful rolling hills, change of seasons.....something not found here in Miami.  Plus, I would be next to my state of birth, NY, which would make it nice to visit the old area. 

Where was your place where you spent your childhood years?


----------



## pds (Jan 23, 2005)

Along the banks of the Hudson river in the heart of apple country. I really understand the rolling hills and season change. The ride up the Taconic Parkway in late May is one of the most breathtaking panoramas of greens I have ever seen, and that includes lots of scenes.

How many countries have you lived in?


----------



## andychrist (Jan 23, 2005)

[Wow, both nixgeek and pds chose about the same location.  I have a summer place up in Columbia County so come visit.]

I grew up in da Bronx and have only lived in the US of A.

Got snow?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 23, 2005)

Only the kind that you would assume to find in Miami. 

What is the current temperature where you live?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 24, 2005)

Germany, Saarbruecken: -2°C.

What do you prefer more: winter or summer?


----------



## andychrist (Jan 24, 2005)

Spring.

Get any lately?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 24, 2005)

Oh YES!    (As this is a FAMILY ORIENTED forum, I won't go into details.)

Ever done any rock-climbing?


----------



## pds (Jan 24, 2005)

do these rocks count?


If you had a choice between love and money, which would you choose?


----------



## diablojota (Jan 24, 2005)

Money, 'cause I can buy me some love then.

Would you consider climbing Mt Everest?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 24, 2005)

I am a graphic designer specialising in the outdoors industry and a designer of mountaineering books and several of my clients arrange expeditions to Everest. Did you know that the man himself did not pronounce his name "Ever-est" but "Eve-rest", so just about everyone thereafter has mis-pronounced the name of the mountain. Moreover, the arrogance of the British colonials in India is staggering  what was wrong with the Nepalese name for the mountain  Sagarmatha *or the Tibetan name  Chomolungma? HELL YES! I wanna climb Everest!

Other than in an aircraft, what is the highest altitude you have ever attained?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 24, 2005)

I think it was the Eiffel tower. Quite poor, huh?

Where do you feel more safe: in a flat house or a skyscraper?


----------



## pds (Jan 24, 2005)

I guess it depends on where it's located. A flat house in the mountains is one thing - something else on the beach in Banda Aceh. A skyscraper in Chicago is one thing - lower Manhattan is another.  (but then, lightning doesn't strike twice in the same place, does it?)

Is feeling safe the same as being safe?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 24, 2005)

No!

Would you live somewhere you feel unsafe?


----------



## quiksan (Jan 24, 2005)

depends what unsafe looks like...  


what do you consider "unsafe"?  (I think anyplace could be deemed unsafe in this day/age)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 24, 2005)

Johannesburg, for example.

Was the ANC naïve, after raising a generation of youngsters to protest against authority, to expect them all to settle down and be law-abiding citizens after the end of apartheid in South Africa?


----------



## scruffy (Jan 24, 2005)

My guess, and it's purely a guess, is:  No, they were not naïve to expect rebellious youngsters to settle down.  They didn't expect them to, but they have to try, don't they?

What's the most dangerous job you've ever done?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 25, 2005)

Metall stamping. A friend of mine lost his finger.

If money was no concern, where - on earth - would you like to travel?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 25, 2005)

Everywhere  except the USA! I seem to have settled down now, but in my younger days I was a great traveller and have seen much of Africa, and the Middle East. I would like to see more of Asia and the South Pacific.

Except on an aircraft, what's the furthest North you've ever been?


----------



## pds (Jan 25, 2005)

*checks map*
Nome, Alaska in Summer 1996. I was in Portage in December, what a sight. Unfortunately for the Texans, the aurora borealis doesn't shine in Dallas, so if you want to see it you've got to go north.

Even if money were no object, where would you not like to travel and why?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 25, 2005)

I think I would try to avoid Cuba. Got the impression it's really dangerous over there. Or maybe I just watched too many movies..

Do you book your hotels before traveling or just hit the road?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 25, 2005)

When we travel, we usually book someplace to stay at in advance.  Most of the times, we rent out a house since we always travel as a large family (my wife, kids, in-lawa, etc.).  Better than staying in a hotel/motel.

OK, I'm going to pull a switcharoo here, and anyone can change it back if they feel like it.  Do you prefer the beach or going to a pool?  (Sorry, couldn't think of a better question.. )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 25, 2005)

I prefer a pool myself  no sewage (other than the occasional injection of "yellow water"), no sharks (I've seen some HUGE ones after net clearing off the beaches in Durban) and no jellyfish (BAD experiences there!). I was going to add a wisecrack about no tsunamis, but that tragedy is still too close to make light of.

How "green" do you consider yourself to be, and what do you do to help save the environment?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 25, 2005)

Quite green. My next car will be a diesel BMW. 

How much hp or nm should a sport car have?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 25, 2005)

About the same as a Honda S2000!

Iran, North Korea or Zimbabwe: which should the US go after next?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 25, 2005)

Should? None! Might? Iran, my home..

Would you support me in stopping US from attacking Iran?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 25, 2005)

Too damned right!   

If a woodchuck could chuck wood ?


----------



## Arden (Jan 26, 2005)

... then the janitor would have a very big cleanup. ::alien::

Left wing, right wing or left-turn lane (right turn in UK, Australia and Japan)?  I'm a leftie politically (and a righty physically).


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 26, 2005)

Politically, these distinctions have become fairly blurred in the UK. I describe myself as an egalitarian libertarian: all people are equal and should be able to do whatever they want, within the bounds of social acceptability. But I 'dress' right.   

When will the US start driving on the correct side of the road, as we do in the UK, Australia, Japan and LARGE chunks of Africa? 
(Note that I didn't say 'right'   'cos some clever dick's bound to say, "But we do drive on the right!")


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 26, 2005)

I don't care for the US. Only hope europe (-UK) will not follow and keep the "correct" side of the road. Can't imagine to drive on the left side.. muahhhh.

Automatic or manual?
(I think this was asked before, right?)


----------



## pds (Jan 26, 2005)

Manual, though at autobahn speeds - does it really matter?

Explain the experience of the fastest you have ever gone on four wheels.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 26, 2005)

It was 250km/h. A very nice feeling once the Autobahn belongs only to you. This is mostly the case around 3o'clock am. You don't really feel the speed since your eye focuses on very far distanced objects and you can't relax them. Although the BMW M3 feels very stable and safe at this speed I always feel the sweat dripping down my back. A great experience.

Would you like to live in germany? If yes, what do you prefer beside the free speedlimit?


----------



## pds (Jan 26, 2005)

My wife is German and her brother-in-law is a Spaniard. He says he loves Germans as long as they aren't home. In Spain they are one thing, in Germany they get locked into their German-ness and are all definitely too AR for living with. In short, no, not even the speed un-limit (240 is a rush and a half) would tempt me to live there.

What is your favorite ethnic cuisine? (Italian, Chinese, Japanese or Indian or some other)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 26, 2005)

Japanese, with Mediterranean a close second. I just LERVE all the fresh fish, salads, etc that it involves  Spanish, Italian, Greek  I love it all.

*Why don't computers just WORK?*


----------



## pds (Jan 26, 2005)

Not enough moving parts? I mean it's really hard to hold the broom without arms. 

Will robots become commonplace (ala RUR or I Robot)?


----------



## andychrist (Jan 26, 2005)

Yes but not as we think of them in anthropomorphic ways.

What is your heart's desire?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 26, 2005)

My hearts desire.. My heart is part of my body and just cares for myself. However, there is also a mind with a lot of morality trying to expend my desire on things beyond my body and environment. This would definitely be peace and health on earth. But what would my heart desire? Probably my fiancee to finally move to my place.

Would you sacrify your life and the one from the ppl you love if you could help million other - yet strange - lives?


----------



## Arden (Jan 27, 2005)

If I had to, like the end of many movies where the hero sacrifices his/her life to stop the nuke/shut off the reactor/whatever, then probably, yeah.  If you mean something like joining the military, then HELL NO.

And to take up an earlier debate... Quark: the automobile is a German invention and an American industry; how is driving on the left the "correct" way of doing it?  Seems to me that it's the wrong way, since it didn't start out that way (and I don't just say that because I live in the US).  If I ever live in the UK, I don't think I'll drive, at least not for a while.  Is the shifter on the left in a manual?

Anyway... do you know anybody who fought or is fighting in Iraq or Afghanistan?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 27, 2005)

@ Arden: Think about it. The vast majority of the people on this planet is right-handed. When I drive, I want to keep my lead hand on the steering wheel to stay in control of the vehicle when changing gear (although I drive an automatic now), therefore, I need to sit on the right-hand side of my car. That establishes the common sense for right-hand drive cars.

I have often taken my right-hand drive car to Europe and driven on the right. It's a nightmare when you have to overtake and can't see past the car in front of you! So obviously, because I'm British, I'M in the right and all these foreign Johnnies are wrong!    

Therefore, everyone should drive on the left!  ::ha::   

 

________________________________________________________________

No, I don't know anyone who is in Afghanistan or Iraq.

Why won't the USA sign up to the Kyoto accord?


----------



## Arden (Jan 27, 2005)

Because Bush and co. are greedy anti-environmentalists.

I've found that it doesn't matter if you're a lefty or righty for controlling the steering wheel.  I've driven places with my right hand on the shifter the entire time, and I'm still here, aren't I?  My left hand has become more able to control the wheel than my right; it has nothing to do with how I write.

What was the last movie you saw that you really, really loved?  (Garden State)


----------



## pds (Jan 27, 2005)

I laughed all the way through The Incredibles. Now that's what I go to a movie for!

Getting back to Kyoto, don't you think that the treaty is more about appearances and 'do-goodery' than an actual action plan to save the planet?


----------



## andychrist (Jan 27, 2005)

Yes but then I think most treaties are.

Do you think that advances in technology will save the planet or destroy it?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 27, 2005)

I think humans are a bit arrogant in the first place to have gotten the idea that they're powerful enough to be able to do harm to this planet.  Sure, in the short run, we might lose a few forests, but this world will chew the human race up and spit us out like little, miniscule pieces of crap.  What's uninhabitable for one species is utopia for another.  Which brings me to recycling and "saving the whales" as well, both of which I disagree with, but that's a totally different discussion.

How many times a day do you "check in" with macosx.com?


----------



## pds (Jan 27, 2005)

I think that is still an open question, and it depends on how we empower the new technologies, are they in the hands of people who are aware, or ruled by the drive for profit. Not that profit is bad in and of itself, but it should be the result of the process of progress, not the goal of development.

Are technological advances at the root of the present state of environmental affairs, or is it something else?


----------



## pds (Jan 27, 2005)

Not as often as I check my mail. 

Is that to say conservationism is arrogance? Is the damage being done to the environment being done because man is arrogant or because he is ignorant? Or is it that man's ignorance spawns an arrogance and that nothing man can do will have wisdom and humility?

*****
oops


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 27, 2005)

Are treaties 'do-goodery'? Maybe, but at least acknowledging a problem is better than burying you head in the sand and denying that it exists. Acknowledging a problem is the first step towards attempting to solve it. 

Bush & Co., in their arrogance don't see that their actions are damaging our world! Maybe, now that Bush doesn't have to worry about re-election, he will come to his senses and recognise the fact that the last hurricane season and the recent freak weather in California are more than likely the result of climate change. Somehow, though, I am not overly optimistic.   

It is a sad fact that global warming is only being kept in check by global dimming - i.e. the fact that the earth is not being heated up as much as it is due to the particles of soot kicked out by aircraft, cars and fossil-fuel-fired power stations cutting the amount of sunlight reaching the earth's surface.


And while we are discussing matters of great import: should animal testing be banned worldwide?


----------



## Arden (Jan 27, 2005)

No, I don't think it can be properly enforced.  As good as it would be to globally outlaw animal testing, you couldn't do anything to actually prevent it.

And now that Bush doesn't have to worry about campaign contributions (at least not for himself) and reelection, he's basically free to do whatever he wants... scary, huh?  Sense is not something that man was born with

On a lighter note, what is your favorite restaurant?  (If it's not a global chain or well-known, what kind of place is it?)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 27, 2005)

I disagree! Just pass the legislation and there are enough people out there who care to enforce it! I, for one, could get quite nasty with people who force feed animals with their products, then kill them and dissect them just to see what effect it has on them. In Britain, at least, there are many people who actively support anti-vivisection organisations. I'm a member of Animal Aid and my wife is a member of PETA. We disagree on certain philosophies of each other's organisations, but agree on the important issues: *stop vivisection!* 

My fave restaurant is a Japanese place in Sheffield called Wasabisabi. Their bento box is to DIE for!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 27, 2005)

Goro's Sushi, in San Antonio, Texas.  Waiters are rude as hell, you'll go half your meal with an empty drink glass, and you've always gotta double-check the bill for errors... but, you'll never have a piece of sushi like they serve there.  Best unagi in the world.

Got any really neat tattoos?


----------



## andychrist (Jan 27, 2005)

Well, people always remark on a certain repetitious three digit number I seem to have inscribed on me somewhere, but I've really never noticed it myself.


Do I look fat in this?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 27, 2005)

Yes.   

Sushi or sashimi?


----------



## andychrist (Jan 27, 2005)

Sosume.


Where ever did you get that?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 27, 2005)

I don't know, but for a second I thought I was in the Question-Question thread. 

Have you been disappointed with your Mac mini, if you have one?


----------



## Timmargh (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't have one, but I wouldn't expect it to be a particular good machine performance-wise, but I would it expect it to do what it was designed for: be affordable and small.

How many themed playlists have you created in iTunes?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 28, 2005)

34

Should Britain abandon the Pound and join the Euro?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes!

How do you mostly pay? Cash or by card? Which card do you use?


----------



## diablojota (Jan 28, 2005)

Card. My visa.

Do you think the US dollar is way under-valued?


----------



## pds (Jan 28, 2005)

What is interesting - and may have long term effects - is how the continued weakness of the dollar against the Euro is changing local exchange rates around the world. Economies seem to be shifting their benchmark from the dollar to the euro.

Does the European economy have the strength to be the world standard for exchange rates?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm no economist, but at the rate George Dubya is makin' friends around the world, I would say that the politics of the situation will eventually override the economic logic and the Euro will supplant the US dollar as the world benchmark.

Should the EU scrap all protective import tariffs and be a truly global free market?


----------



## Tetano (Jan 28, 2005)

When US does the same... 

Which country would become the world economic leader?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 28, 2005)

The largest single-country economy will probably be China, but the EU will probably be the largest economy.

Would you support a charity that approves of and participates in vivisection?


----------



## andychrist (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, as long as they only practice it on themselves.  (Somehow the words "charity" and "vivisection" don't really go together...)


Who is your most senior living relative?


----------



## pds (Jan 28, 2005)

My dad is 39 - for the 43rd time, but my grand aunt beats him by 5 years.

He's the son of your father, but not your brother. Who is he?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 28, 2005)

He is the son of my father, but not my brother.  Half brother.

What's in your country the common age for marriage?


----------



## bookem (Jan 28, 2005)

30 for men, 28 for women aparrently, but 40 years ago people were getting married on average 5 years earlier.  

How far do you take free speech? - If I have an opinion that involves something illegal or completely unethical, should I be allowed to talk about it openly without getting into any kind of trouble?


----------



## Tetano (Jan 28, 2005)

of course yes, the ability of someone who doesn't agree with you is to demonstrate that you're wrong, not to not allow you to speak... unfortunately, here in Italy, the prime minister doesn't think in this way... 

should animals use in the medical research be limited, or not allowed at all?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 28, 2005)

*Not allowed at all!*

Is this thread getting too political  and is this a bad thing? Or is this just us excercising our right to free speech?


----------



## bookem (Jan 28, 2005)

I think in the terms of this thread, politics and free speech overlap somewhat.  Contributing to this thread is purely voluntary - it's not as if someone absolutely has to answer a question.  Censoring what gets discussed in this thread would violate our rights to freedom of speech.


What's your favorite day of the week and why?


----------



## Tetano (Jan 28, 2005)

joined this thread from a little, but i think that in 26 pages of posts many arguments have been asked and answered, and if in this days there's a lot of political questions, maybe it's because it wasn't discussed a lot in the previous periods... anyway, I think that in these days, due to the particular situation of the world nowadays, it's normal that many people are thinking about politics...

so, cause Captain doesn't want so many political questions , what do you think about cell phones ringing at the cinema or at the theatre?

________________________________________________________________
ok, english is not my first language, that's why I'm so slow writing...


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 28, 2005)

I only asked because I have been particularly preoccupied with politics recently and have asked some fairly political questions, so I was trying to gauge the feelings of others. If everyone else is tired of this kind of questioning, then I, at least, will back off. But if nobody is offended there is no reason to stop. So, Tetano, it's not that I want to stop, I'm just being considerate to those around me.

But as you ask  people who are so inconsiderate that they leave their mobiles ON in the cinema deserve to be pelted with popcorn and showered in sticky, fizzy drinks!   

Do you think the fortcoming election in Iraq will be peaceful  or at least, with no MORE violence than is usual on a day-to-day basis?


----------



## Tetano (Jan 28, 2005)

I love speaking about politics... my girlfriend hates it, so at home i can't, and here at work, well, i don't have so many occasions... 

I hope that Iraq elections would be peaceful, but i don't think so... just have a look to some newspapers, every day the violence is increasing, there is someone who wants to frighten the population and prevent them to go to vote... and if i were in Iraq, i would be more than frihtened...

remaining on politics, iraq would be divided in indipendent -or federated- republics aftere these elections or would it remain united?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 28, 2005)

Iraq is not a natural unit. After Turkey lost World War One, Britain was mandated to rule the countries of Mosul, Mesopotamia and Basrah. To simplify it's (mis)management, Britain knocked these three territories into one. called it Iraq and imposed a king on them.

As can be seen today, the Sunni muslims, the Shia muslims and the Kurds tend to dislike and mistrust each other. So how can Iraq remain a unified country? A federation of three autonomous states, co-operating on matters of defence, foreign affairs, etc, seems to provide the best hope of peaceful co-existence.

Is there any one episode in the history of your country of which you, as a national of that country, are ashamed?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 28, 2005)

As a german citizen I don't need to mention which episode this was, right? However, I am originally from Iran and don't know enough about its history.

A short break in the political talks: Why is sound spoken [sawnd] and wound [wu:nd]?


----------



## diablojota (Jan 28, 2005)

Who knows. English pronunciation follows no rules.

Why is it that english is one of the only languages that doesn't have pronunciation rules (like German, spanish, etc)?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 28, 2005)

Because we're British! And one in the eye for all those foreign Johnnies!     

Seriously, though, it probably has to do with the fact that you cannot reconcile German, French and Danish pronunciation to one set of rules. These are the three languages that have, during the course of the past 2000 years, contributed most to the English language. Then, of course, there are the modern influences: various Indian languages, various African languages and, of course, the American bastardisation of many languages into a new kind of patois that has influenced the whole world. There have been many attempts to create an Academy, à l'Academie Française, to protect the English language, but all have failed. The nearest thing we have to an absolute authority is the Oxford English Dictionary, who have embarked on a policy of inclusionism rather than protectionism.

Why does German have such a rigid structure?


----------



## Arden (Jan 29, 2005)

It fits their personalities. 

If I may return to the vivisection discussion... we can't even manage to enforce the ban on murder and genocide, what makes you think banning animal testing would work?  (Geez, I feel like I'm in the presidential debates!)

On that note, what did you think of the debates?  (You can listen to them throught the iTMS for free if you missed them.)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 29, 2005)

If that's the intellectual standard of the candidates, then all I can say is "God help the world!" 

I have never yet met a Yank that I didn't like - on a 1-to-1 basis - yet when two Yanks get together, they start getting all misty-eyed and patriotic and waving the ol' red, white 'n' blue around. Get a whole population together and they fall into some kinda patriotic frenzy and go totally apesh1t, re-electing some Texan bozo who seems hell-bent, not on solving the woes of the Middle-East, but exacerbating them!

George Bush is a *total* half-wit! His ancestors come from Ireland. I think that if you research the issue further, the place that he comes from is missing its *village idiot*. Yet the Yanks in their "apple pie"-induced madness elected him to be their President! He was elected to stamp out terrorism born of religious extremism in the Middle-East, yet it was the extremists of the religious right that voted for him. 

The whole situation has been polarised to the extent that the world is on the brink of disaster. The arrogance of the US in its collective mind, assuming that everyone in the world wants to live in some kind of carbon copy of the USA, is staggering! It is nothing short of dictatorship. There are more forms of govenrment in this world that the US version. As long as the citizens of any nation are free to do what they wish, within the bounds of acceptabilty, they should have the freedom to live unmolested by the converting zeal of some idiotic upstart in a cowboy hat. Sure, an emirate may not be the the most perfect form of government, but it has worked for over 1000 years. How long has the US been around? 200+.

If the US is so great, they should be leading by example, not imposing their vision of the world on others by force.




Next question: Should CQ just shut up and start asking about browsers 'n' stuff again?


----------



## andychrist (Jan 29, 2005)

By calling Bush a half-wit you overstate his intelligence by 50%... but by all means, please keep up the invective, you're on a roll here...

How d'ya like that song by Rammstein, (We're all living in) Amerika?


----------



## Browni (Jan 30, 2005)

if i understood that id answer it 

When was the last time you rebooted your mac?


----------



## chevy (Jan 30, 2005)

Reboot, what is that ?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 30, 2005)

Isn't that when you restart the Mac? 
(Oh... hang on... this isn't the Question/question thread!   )

If you were an animal, which would you be and why?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 2, 2005)

OOOPS! 
   

Saw an interesting button at the bottom of the page of the previous thread that said "Close thread after posting" or something like. Never seen that one before, and I thought that it would close that PAGE, only  not lock the thread for all eternity!     

And it was just getting interesting too   

Anyway, here is *Interview the person below you  Part II*:

If you were an animal, what would you be and why?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 2, 2005)

Hawk!

Since when is it possile for regular members to close threads even when they started them?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 2, 2005)

In the additional options below the "Reply to thread" dialog, in the "Additional Options" field, there is a "Thread Management" section. I presume it is available only to the thread starter, as I haven't seen it on any other threads. I shall cover that button with a Post-It note on my monitor so I can't accidentally click on it again.     

Why a hawk?


----------



## andychrist (Feb 2, 2005)

No, why a _duck_.


Does your chewing gum lose its flavor on the bedpost overnight?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 2, 2005)

eahhhh... Never tried.
(to me hawk is the symbol for freedom. They are the fastest non-metals in the sky)

Do you like cinnamon flavored gums?


----------



## JoshGesler (Feb 2, 2005)

No, I like mint better.  BUT I am addicted to this kewl "Sour Apple" Altoids gum.  Flavor doesn't last long, but I just keep getting more.

What key on the keyboard do you most identify with?


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 2, 2005)

either C# or Bb

....oh, you meant COMPUTER keyboard???


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 2, 2005)

Errr yes.

What kind of mobile phone do you have?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 2, 2005)

SE t610 for now and soon SE s700i.

Do you use the calender in your cell?


----------



## Tetano (Feb 3, 2005)

yes, with other three or four calendars... but it isn't enough for me... my memory is a complete disaster... 

does eating fishes help memory?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 3, 2005)

How would I get the fish into my powerbook?  I never heard that. I am not eating fish and my memory sucks. So, could be true..

Do you believe computer games increase the intelligence of children?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 3, 2005)

I believe that one's level of intelligence stays pretty much the same throughout their life, so no.  Skills and hand-to-eye coordination, possibly.

What is the most expensive luxury item you've ever purchased?


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 3, 2005)

So far, the Athlon XP system I bought almost 2 years ago.  Although that might be upstaged by a new Apple product soon...either a Mac mini or an Apple notebook.

If you do own a PC, what do you mainly use it for?


----------



## scruffy (Feb 3, 2005)

I own an i-Opener (http://www.linux-hacker.net/imod/imod.html).  Which I never managed to get to do anything useful, because it's nearly impossible to get a laptop IDE cable, and the one I did get, I killed trying to mod it to work in the i-Opener.  So, I'm ashamed to say, my PC sits in the basement in a plastic bag, in a box of other electronic doodads I can't bring myself to throw away.

If you were to be stranded on a desert island that miraculously got regular mail delivery, and you could subscribe to only one publication, what would it be?


----------



## andychrist (Feb 3, 2005)

Rescue Magazine.


How long can you tread water?


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 3, 2005)

I'll let you know once the rainy season starts here in Miami. 

How often do you drink water on a daily basis? (Having some now.. )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 4, 2005)

On work I drink almost 1.5l and at home it's 1l. So, 2.5l a day. I think it's a good value.

What kind of tea do you prefer the most?


----------



## Tetano (Feb 4, 2005)

darjeeling....

which brand of beer do you prefer?


----------



## andychrist (Feb 4, 2005)

Root Beer.


What is your favorite snack food?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 4, 2005)

Cat food! 

Did the cat really come over me?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 4, 2005)

No, it didn't.

What is the main problem about MacOS? and i don't mean that not enough people use it. is there anything that bites you everytime?


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 4, 2005)

If you are talking about Classic, I would have to say the lack of preemptive multitasking and threading.  Other than that, I really don't have a problem with it.  I've been used to the spatial view for a while on Classic, and I'm handling it fine under GNOME.  As for Mac OS X, there is none right now that I can think of...unless you consider the fact that Apple keeps obsoleting machines with almost every other release... 

As for the hardware, PLEASE give us a two button mouse option direct from Apple...  

What is the oldest Apple machine you have running Mac OS X?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 4, 2005)

OS X: PowerMacintosh 8500/150.  Oldest Mac still running: IIfx.

How long ago was your first Macintosh experience?


----------



## scruffy (Feb 4, 2005)

Gosh, It would have been about 1990 - my Mom got a Mac Classic.  I remember there were some pretty cool games on it, though I couldn't tell you what they were.

Before that, my Dad got an Apple ][e in 1983.  Pretty hot stuff - I remember copying out Basic code from InCider magazine, so I could play snakes...

What piece of now dead technology - excluding now-obsolete computers - do you most wish they still made?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 13, 2005)

*Sinclair C5* - what with the US not signing up to the Kyoto Treaty, every American should have his or her car confiscated and melted down, then be issued with a Sinclair C5 instead.  

According to Prof James Lovelock, author of The Gaia Theory, the burning of fossil fuel will eventually destroy the Earth and therefore advocates its replacement with nuclear power - obviously not the perfect solution, but the lesser of two evils. Do you agree or disagree with this statement, and why?


----------



## bridgegirl1524 (Mar 7, 2005)

I feel that nuclear power is clearly only the lesser of two evils.  While it is important that we discourage the propagation of fossil fuels and greenhouse gasses, it is equally, if not more so, important that we find a truly renewable energy source which is also clean and safe.  Clearly, this is a utopic vision at the moment, though that may not always be the case.  Until then, I feel that it is our duty to do whatever we can to decrease greenhouse gasses and, along with them, global warming.

Do you feel that there are certain genres of writing which are totally undeserving of the name 'literature'?  In other words, might one consider modern-day 'chick literature' as seriously as the commonly held literary classics, or is it inherently inferior?  Where  is the line drawn - if it is drawn at all?


----------



## wicky (Mar 13, 2005)

A. Literature, as with all other artistic endeavours, should be expansive and therefore it exists outside the narrow subjective critique that a single individual like myself can give to it. However, it has been made quite clear by this thread alone, that the finest literary works are to be found on computer user forums (and of course the walls of public urinals and the 'fore mentioned "chick literature").

Q. Cheap tinned spaghetti.... shapes or hoops?


----------



## chornbe (Mar 13, 2005)

A: Hoops. Shapes tend to mess with the universal pasta-to-sauce ratio, thereby destroying a quick and easy meal by creating a realignment of... yeah, anyway, hoops.

Q: What finger do you trackpad with most?


----------



## Qion (Mar 13, 2005)

Index.

Do have a PC beside your Mac?


----------



## chornbe (Mar 13, 2005)

A: Yes, yes I do.

Q: Which do you think I like better?


----------



## Gig' (Mar 13, 2005)

A. the MAC

Q. How long will this thread last for ? ;-)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 13, 2005)

Until questions start repeating themselves... and even then, the newcomers to the site will take over and post new questions, and the oldtimers will jump back in, and, yeah... just a vicious cycle of nonsense!  

What's the longest you've gone without sleep?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 13, 2005)

In my younger days I once made 34 hours. Now I am completely messed when I miss one night of my regular sleep.

Do you believe in beauty-sleep?


----------



## padishahemperor (Mar 13, 2005)

No, I am beautiful 24/7, so my mummy tells me.

How many fingers can you put in your mouth -as far as the tonsils, without choking, at once?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 13, 2005)

four. but it does hurt

2 screens or one?


----------



## Mat (Mar 14, 2005)

Depends on what I'm doing.  Given the option all the time though, I may as well have two.

Best cartoon of all time?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 14, 2005)

Fritz the Cat

CRT or LCD?


----------



## wicky (Mar 14, 2005)

LSD

Snow or beach


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 14, 2005)

Snow  up a mountain!

Wicky or woo?


----------



## wicky (Mar 14, 2005)

woo.... i think


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 14, 2005)

hmmmm, no question.

So, where is the question?


----------



## padishahemperor (Mar 14, 2005)

a. Don't know

q. What is the most embarrasing thing you've ever had in your mouth?


----------



## mbveau (Mar 14, 2005)

A: Someone's foot.

Q: What is it with you and the mouth? ;-)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 14, 2005)

I need my mouth for talking and eating.

Did you know that kissing another person is worse (in terms of hygiene) than kissing the used toilet-brush?


----------



## Tetano (Mar 14, 2005)

didn't know and didn't want to know.... bleah.....

what are you going to eat this evening?


----------



## padishahemperor (Mar 14, 2005)

a. haven't decided

(got toothache, mouth is a major preoccupation ;-)

b. what's the worst piece of software you've ever run?


----------



## pds (Mar 14, 2005)

You mean other than Windows?


What kind of connection are you using?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 14, 2005)

built-in ethernet on the university network. seems to get 50-80k/sec downloads.  

which itunes remote (synergy, xTunes etc) do use and which is best?


----------



## Gig' (Mar 14, 2005)

A. xtunes is dead ? http://xtunes.sourceforge.net/ so iTunes remote the widget

Q. What's you favourite audio / Hifi Brand


----------



## Qion (Mar 14, 2005)

Logitech 

How many PC users have you converted?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 14, 2005)

7 and they were really difficult cases. 

Do you know of any mac user that went to the darkside?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 14, 2005)

I use both Mac and PC (eeeuuuuwwww!) so I guess, while not necessarily on the "dark side", I'm gettin' kinda shady.

What kind of car do you drive?


----------



## chornbe (Mar 14, 2005)

A: '05 Malibu

Q: If you ride a motorcycle, what kind and why?


----------



## Gig' (Mar 14, 2005)

ducati multistrada, it's Italian so am I ....

where would you like to go for your summer holidays


----------



## chornbe (Mar 14, 2005)

A: Tombstone, AZ

Q: Why not?


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 14, 2005)

Because... 

If you could, would you spend comparable money on a Mac or on a musical instrument?

(I'm pondering that myself: Mac mini or comparably priced 88-key weighted MIDI keyboard controller)


----------



## chornbe (Mar 14, 2005)

A: I'm a drummer and I haven't played in 10+ years. Right now I'd do the Mini. A few months from now, i'd do a drum kit. I have to do my basement first and simply have *NO* place for drums at the moment. I do miss playing.

Q: Did you like the movie The Forgotten?


----------



## padishahemperor (Mar 14, 2005)

a. never heard of it

(I like this game)

q. have you?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 14, 2005)

Hmmmm, not sure.

Is it something from Steven King?


----------



## Qion (Mar 14, 2005)

No, its a really good movie by Joseph Ruben. It's about aliens taking away peoples memories- a real psyco thriller.(see it)

How did you make your first dollar?


----------



## chornbe (Mar 14, 2005)

A: If you mean 'actual dollar', paper route. If you mean first 'real' job type of money, race car mechanic. Ah, the glory days...

Q: What was your best job? And your worst? ... scratch that... What was your *favorite* job? And your least favorite job?


----------



## scruffy (Mar 14, 2005)

A: Favourite job - actually, the job wasn't all that special, but the whole experience added up to a great summer:  Dishwasher at Munich Reinsurance Group's cafeteria.  Job was OK, people were friendly, we got huge amounts of free food (hardly bought groceries for two months).  Most afternoons I'd walk out of work, go two blocks to a little shop where I bought a beer, then three blocks to the English Garden (huuuge park in Munich), where I would drink my beer and eat some of the copious free food, lying in the sun.  I was staying in a campsite that summer, so the fact that there were absolutely excellent showers at work was a godsend.

Least favourite job: (oh, so many to choose from) Customer support for AT & T wireless customers.  Three months of dealing with grumpy people whose phones don't work, working for a company that wants me to avoid doing right by them...

Q: What is the most expensive item you've ever wrecked?  How did you do it?


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 14, 2005)

A: My 1995 Honda Accord...that I just bought this summer.  I was going down the alley behind my house and a girl backed into the side of my car  1300 dollars worth of damage and her car wasn't even scratched, one more reason to hate SUVs  I got the dumbest police officer in the city apparently, he said we were both at fault.  My insurance company is investigating still.

Q: Who was your first 'love' and why did you 'love' them?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 15, 2005)

My first love was a girl called Tree. Why? _The drugs made me do it!_ Unfortunately she was killed during the war in Rhodesia.

(@ JohnnyV: You have my sympathies, m8. I have a '95 Accord Coupé  built round you end of the world  and I'm totally in love with it now that I have upgraded it to European-style suspension. We have SUVs over here too. We call 'em "Chelsea tractors". Usually driven by a woman so small she can barely see over the steering wheel. I hate 'em!)

If you were the Prime Minister (or President or King  whatever you have in your country), what would be the first law you would enact?


----------



## wicky (Mar 15, 2005)

A. Make all politicians work in McDonalds, and introduce the 4 hour working week.

Q. What does DNA stand for?


----------



## Browni (Mar 15, 2005)

D(EOXYRIBO)N(UCLEIC) A(CID)

DNA (d?'?n-?') 
n.

A nucleic acid that carries the genetic information in the cell and is capable of self-replication and synthesis of RNA. DNA consists of two long chains of nucleotides twisted into a double helix and joined by hydrogen bonds between the complementary bases adenine and thymine or cytosine and guanine. The sequence of nucleotides determines individual hereditary characteristics.

(Gotta love a dad who's a degree in physics!)

Q: What was the first thing you remember doing this morning?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 15, 2005)

Taking a big ****.

What does PDF stand for?


----------



## Browni (Mar 15, 2005)

Portable Document Format 

What does EMP stand for?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 15, 2005)

[E]lectro [M]agnetic [P]ulse -- it's what you feel on robot's wrists.

What does XQZ stand for?


----------



## chornbe (Mar 15, 2005)

A: Pull your zipper up, fool!

Q: What was... uhm.. er... uh... shoot, what was I gonna say?


----------



## Browni (Mar 15, 2005)

A: something about a question
Q: was i right?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 15, 2005)

"All hail the mighty chornbe!  High commander of the second echelon of Phmorbalon!"

What was _I_ going to say?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 15, 2005)

You wanted to say that you love me.

Do you think Michael Jackson is guilty?


----------



## larry98765 (Mar 15, 2005)

Whether he is or not, I think the parents who leave their kids with him should be locked up.

Would YOU leave your kids with Michael Jackson?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 15, 2005)

H3ll no!

_If_ he is found guilty, what should his punishment be?


----------



## chornbe (Mar 15, 2005)

A: Castration, then general population in max security federal!!

Q: All kidding aside, could anyone really be *THAT* sick??


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 15, 2005)

You're kidding, right?  Dahmer, Gacy, etc... they come as sick as you can imagine them (and I've got one hell of an imagination, too).

Does Micheal Jackson's legal trouble influence what you think of his music?


----------



## chornbe (Mar 15, 2005)

A: Michael Jackson's solo career is not my thing... However the Jackson 5... Oh yeah! Still love them.

Q: Why in the name of Charles Nelson Reiley doesn't the friggin' "keep me logged in" checkbox on eBay.com work??? (sigh)


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 15, 2005)

A: probably for the same reason that it doesn't work for Gmail for me
(I have some invites left if anyone wants one)

Q:Have you ever thought about suicide? If you have, what made you not do it?


----------



## Qion (Mar 15, 2005)

Nope, not me personally. But, I have managaged to get a young adolescent from doing it.(he was killing himself because he lost the girl he loved) This kid had seen two pro shrinks, both couldn't help him, but I could. He lives in Puerto Rico, I live in IN. Won't tell ya how I did it.(I don't know the religious rules around here)

Have you ever once loved but lost?


----------



## pds (Mar 15, 2005)

We are products of our family. The boy has been living in a false world since he was three.

Did we just hit a time warp and run over a patch of Previously Asked Questions?


----------



## chornbe (Mar 16, 2005)

Qion said:
			
		

> Nope, not me personally. But, I have managaged to get a young adolescent from doing it.(he was killing himself because he lost the girl he loved) This kid had seen two pro shrinks, both couldn't help him, but I could. He lives in Puerto Rico, I live in IN. Won't tell ya how I did it.(I don't know the religious rules around here)
> 
> Have you ever once loved but lost?



A: Oh yes. Cheryl Dinapoli (sigh) I'm such a dumbass.

Q: If you see her, will you tell her I'm a dumbass and have been for the last 18 years? (sigh)


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 16, 2005)

A: Sure will

Q: How often do you brush your teeth?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 16, 2005)

Twice a day.

What was the hardest thing you chewed up?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 16, 2005)

Yanks call it "jerky", but where I come from, we call it "biltong". Dried raw meat. I once got a particularly rock-hard piece of kudu biltong that broke one of my teeth!

Are you vegetarian? If so, why?


----------



## chornbe (Mar 16, 2005)

A: Hell no. Veggies aren't food... They're what food eat!

Q: Speaking of which, what's your favorite, non-pedestrian animal to eat? (by non-pedestrian, I mean rule out cow, chicken, etc).


----------



## Gig' (Mar 16, 2005)

A: must be fish then

Q: what do you drink when having fish for dinner ?


----------



## chornbe (Mar 16, 2005)

A: Anything they didn't swim in.

Q: Ever eaten Shark? bear? elk?


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 16, 2005)

A: I've had bear jerky, boar, crocs, but no shark.

Q: What is your dream car?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 16, 2005)

Aston Martin V8 Vantage  *drool*

What's the strangest traffic regulation where you live?


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 16, 2005)

I live in Miami...there ARE NO traffic regulations.. ::ha:: 

Do you ever drive the speed limit?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 16, 2005)

On residential streets where there can be children, animals, drunks  h3ll yes!  ::angel:: I have a recurring nightmare about trying to console a grieving mother with the words "She just ran out in front of me".

Out on the open road, tho'

I don't think you guys on the other side of the pond ever experience the kind of thrills we in the UK and Europe can have behind the wheel. It involves narrow, winding country roads. There is a particular buzz to be had from getting the perfect line through a tricky bend. It's not about straight line speed  it's about carrying as mucg as possible through a corner!

I have a particular favourite: a stretch of road about 20 minutes drive from my place. It's about 2 miles long and is _so_ narrow, _so_ winding and _so_ tortuous that you think you're gonna die doing just 35 mph!

Are there any roads in the US where you can enjoy this kind of driving?


----------



## chornbe (Mar 16, 2005)

*edit* Someone submitted before me


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 16, 2005)

Sorry chornbe.   

Will you be posing a question?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 16, 2005)

"Yes."

What's the scariest experience you've had in a car without getting into an accident?  For example, that one fish-tail-around-the-corner where you were scared sh**less that you were going to be in some God-awful accident, but miraculously, the car skid in the perfect way -- and afterward it seemed fun?!


----------



## chornbe (Mar 16, 2005)

A: One time on I-95 in stopped traffic, a guy was flirting with this hot chick in a convertible. Finally when traffic started moving he sat there trying to talk to her. She was *obviously* not into him. I beeped and yelled that he should try his lounge lizard act at the bars after dark. The ass got out of his car and walked back to mine and started mouthing off to me. Finally he reaches into my car. I grabbed his arm, hit the button to rollup my window and started creeping along. The look of panic in his eyes was great. I could only go about 20 feet because his car was there, but that was a fantastic few seconds. The scary part, for me, was that he might press charges 

Q: What's the weirdest place you've ever picked someone up (a la above)?


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 16, 2005)

A: Probably at a "haunted trail" halloween thing.  Well she picked me up 

Q: Have you ever picked up a hitchhiker?


----------



## chornbe (Mar 16, 2005)

A: Yeah, a few times. Three if memory serves. Once was a real nice canadian guy. We spent a few hours in the car comparing notes about the countries. 

Q: Ever get injured in a bar fight or other physical altercation over which you had little or no control?


----------



## Qion (Mar 16, 2005)

Yeah, every day. My school uses MS Windows 98's as their main forms of computing, and I am forced to use them every day. So far, I have developed a large rash that looks like the word "developers" and a strong sense of hatred toward all things cute and fuzzy.

Anyone else get injured in some random, out-of-your-control way?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 17, 2005)

i had a frying pan of hot oil jump on my arm

i have a scar reaching from my middle knuckle to about 3/4 of my forearm.

that was a fun day of being ambulanced to the burns unit 100miles away

ow.

Have you ever had your drink spiked?


----------



## wicky (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, many times.... I believe the word that best describes my friends is "irresponsible", bless 'em.

Have you ever been locked out of the house naked, or does that only happen in carry-on movies?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 17, 2005)

No! Who is stupid enough to get out naked unless he/she has the perfect body?

Do you like nudist beaches and have you ever been on one?


----------



## chornbe (Mar 17, 2005)

A: Never been. Like to try it once, tho'. I'm afraid, however, that I would be the norm on the beach... 40ish fish white belly guy. Yucko!!

Q: If there's ONE thing your wife/hubby/S.O. would do different, it's...


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 17, 2005)

Would? Or Should? She _should_ get rid of the soddin' parrot!


Any interesting pets?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 17, 2005)

Nope, only a regular cat.

Do you believe animals have a better life as pets or should they rather stay where they came from: wilderness?


----------



## chornbe (Mar 17, 2005)

A: Dogs - they've been so domesticated over the years that they're probably better off... in most cases and for THEIR sake... with us. Cats are predatory in nature and are definitely better off without us. However, I believe that cat lovers are better with a cat than without. Something to care for and love without having a needy, clingy thing around. Cats rock! Anything else is just a rodent or reptile and is most definitely better off out in the wild... for the sake of the whole balance of nature thing. I like cats more than I like most people 

Q: Would you kill a man who has killed a family member, given the opportunity? Would it matter if you were guaranteed no prosecution?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 17, 2005)

Nope... he'll get his day of judgement one way or another without my intervention.  Plus that would be two unnecessary deaths instead of just one.  That's not to say that I'm not curious about how it feels to take another's life, whatever the situation, but I'm not gonna risk my happiness nor freedom finding out things I'm curious about... 

Have you ever done anything that appeared really stupid in hindsight (but seemed right at the time) that caused you significant bodily harm?


----------



## chornbe (Mar 17, 2005)

A: Opened a bottle Testors model paint with a pair of channel-locks. The bottle broke apart and tore thru' my finger causing nerve damage. Took about 6 months to heal and I still have a tingly-painful feeling in it I hit it the wrong way. Ouch!

Q: Do you laugh when people get hurt, even if you end up reacting more seriously later?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 17, 2005)

How can you not?  Some kid on a skateboard tries an impossibly-hard stunt to show off and eats concrete.  It's an automatic reaction to laugh -- followed by an automatic reaction to dial 911 on the cell when you finally see he has no teeth left.

La Grange: Texas or Illinois?


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 19, 2005)

A: Neither but probably Illinios

Q: How often do you dance ?


----------



## Qion (Mar 20, 2005)

Hmmm..... I guess never, because I don't really know how. Although in my geekyness I try to breakdance every once in a while, my attempts are usually futile. 

Who is a person that drastically changed your life forever?


----------



## chornbe (Mar 20, 2005)

A: My father. He died as a direct result of his lifestyle. I vowed never to be like that. I loved the old guy, truly did, but no one parties that hard for that long and pisses off that many people doing so without leaving a legacy.

Q: How's your relationship with your father and does/will it affect your relationships with your kids?


----------



## bridgegirl1524 (Mar 20, 2005)

A: Well, my biological father died when I was 17 months old.  I literally have no memories of him.  However, my mom met my current stepfather when I was 4.  Honestly, chornbe, my relationship with him sounds a lot like your relationship with your father.  He was an alcoholic for as long as I can remember and he and my mom got in a lot of fights because of it.  Finally, she made him choose between his family and his drinking - and he chose his drinking (in front of me, 13 years old).  By the time he sobered up and realized his mistake, my mom wasn't about to take him back.  Last January, his father (who we were very close to) died and as a result, we got a chance to see how much he had changed his life.  They started dating again and 2 weeks before their divorce was to be finalized, they reconciled.  It's still really awkward and hard to trust him, but things are lots better now.  As a result of his drinking, however, I find my college life has been greatly affected - I once broke up with a boyfriend of mine solely because his drinking made me feel like I was a 12-year-old dealing with my stepdad again.

Right, so....that was a bit heavy.

Q: Best book you've read lately?


----------



## chornbe (Mar 20, 2005)

Don't worry about it being heavy. If you can't talk about what made you who you are now and then...?

A: DaVinci Code. Good read!

Q:Sponge Bob or Scooby Doo ?


----------



## Gig' (Mar 20, 2005)

A: Sponge Bob

Q: Favourite Marvel character


----------



## chornbe (Mar 20, 2005)

A: Logan. Hands down. He's fearsome without being uber. He's got 'tude and spunk and when it comes down to it, he's probably among the least "super" of the Marvels. Spidey is a close second; a real guy with real issues.

Q: Chicken or Duck?


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 20, 2005)

A: I'm gonna have to say duck since I've never had it and I like to try new things 

Q: Whats the longest flight you've ever taken?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 21, 2005)

London Heathrow -> Brisbane, Australia.
25 hours (including a 1-hour stop in Singapore).
Talk about jet lag!

What's the least-accessible place you've ever visted?


----------



## dan u (Mar 21, 2005)

I was having trouble with my  recently purchased 2nd hand vga NOKIA 445xi Plus monitor hooked to my new G5. The screen was blacking out at start up. I searched the forums and found 1 possibly 2 simple solutions as the monitor now works. After many hours of troubleshooting, prior to finding your site, your site is now my Macintosh Bible for my G5.

*TIPS*
1. press *command-shift-a-v* when starting up . . . not sure if that's the whole reason it works but I did this first and also . . . 

2. *Start up in safe mode* - simply hold down shift when starting up to get to safe mode. Here's where I made sure, in the displays preferences to make my display resolution refresh rate no more than 75mhz and picked a lower resolution.

? QUESTION

What's the best disk utility for osx?


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 21, 2005)

Way to not answer Quark's question at all 
A: there aren't any good ones that I know of (other then Apple's)

Q: What have you created that you take the most pride in?


----------



## Qion (Mar 21, 2005)

Hmmm.... Great question! It really makes you think.... I guess that I would have to say my picture "Seagull of Peace" thats in a contest for 10G right now. Check it out here: http://picture.com/display.asp?ID=1578639 (The small size doesn't give it justice at all)

Same question!


----------



## Vile (Mar 21, 2005)

I'd have to say my first OpenBSD embedded system. 

How much do you spend on computer hardware/software each year?


----------



## bridgegirl1524 (Mar 21, 2005)

Answer: More than my mother knows.  This year, it's around $4000, which is a lot when you consider I'm a college student. But I did get a shiny new powerbook....

Question: Favourite comfort food? (As I eat chocolate truffle cake from my favourite deli/bakery...)


----------



## scruffy (Mar 21, 2005)

A: Cornbread, salmon patties, some kind of green veg only slightly cooked.

Q: What's your favourite natural fibre?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 22, 2005)

Dietary fibre: Baked beans
Other fibre: Coconut

What application do you use most on your Mac?


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 22, 2005)

A: when i still had a working mac, it was a tie between Mail.app and iTunes.  They ran all the time

Q: What song gives you goosebumps?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 22, 2005)

Soundtrack from Conan the Barbarian. Really amazing job Hans Zimmer did..

Do you know Hans Zimmer?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 22, 2005)

I thought it was Basil Poledouris that had composed the soundtrack to Conan the Barbarian. Crap film  GREAT music!

A. No, I don't know Hans Zimmer.

Q. Of the many Hollwood remakes of Japanese horror films, "The Ring", "The Grudge", etc, which do you prefer, the originals or the remakes?


----------



## chornbe (Mar 22, 2005)

A: I haven't seen any of the originals (that I know of). Having said that, I like The Ring, but The Ring II looks like YAS (Yet Another Sequel).

Q: In the context of "if I knew then what I know now"... If you could go back and do it again... would you?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 22, 2005)

CQ, you are right. The soundtrack is from Basil Poledouris. But Hans Zimmer is doing all the soundtracks from the newer movies. I mixed it up.

A: Sure! But on the other hand: me knowing what I knew in those days brought me the life I am enjoying now. So, if going back would risc things to be different I would rather not go back.

Q: Do you enjoy your life the way it is right now?


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 22, 2005)

I wouldn't trade my wife and kids for anything.   It's amazing how your priorities change once you have a family.  I don't think I would enjoy my life any other way now. 

Do you have a family of your own??  If so, how many kids?


----------



## scruffy (Mar 22, 2005)

A: I'm married, but no kids yet.  I'm looking forward to having kids, though I know when I have kids, I'll look back fondly on the days when I could sleep all night...  And I'll throw in, I'm an only child, and my wife has a brother.

Q: If you were a plant, what plant would you be and why?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 23, 2005)

A rose  gorgeous    but thorny!

Will Michael Schumacher get the tyres he needs by the Bahrain GP? (I hope not!)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't think it was only due to the tires although Bridgestone took the whole blame. I really like Michael Schumacher as a person so I hope for his team. And I am positive Michael Schumacher will show a nice run in the next grand prix.

Do you think computer games can increase the intelligence?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 23, 2005)

Games such as GTA, Mortal Kombat, etc? I think you'll find that they have the _opposite_ effect  that they _reduce_ intelligence.

Tetris, on the other hand, is not unlike the kind of problem you get in IQ tests, so I suppose playing could well increase intelligence.

I'm currently playing the Total War series of games: Medieval, Viking Invasion and Rome. Whereas there are no inherent educational qaulities to them, having to balance the many different aspects of building an empire and the mental workout that this entails could have beneficial effects on intelligence.

Which country makes the best films?


----------



## wicky (Mar 23, 2005)

A. The UK (channel 4 films, specifically).

Q. Which country makes the worst films?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 23, 2005)

India! No offense to our indian members, but lately they show a lot of those singing and dancing indian movies on our tv and I am quite sick of them.

Which country is the healthiest?


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 24, 2005)

A: I don't think anyone can really say for sure.  Probably the most well developed countries that have the easiest access to meds

Q: Do you believe there is intelligent life else where in the universe?


----------



## chornbe (Mar 24, 2005)

A: I believe there can't not be. To clarify, I won't say "yes there is", but I just can't see how there couldn't be. 

Q: If you had a chance to take a one-way trip, no return, to see this intelligent life... would you?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 24, 2005)

Where do I sign? H3ll yes!

If a suitable UN framework was established to deal with the world's oppressive dictators, such as Zimbabwe's Robert Mugabe, would assassination be morally acceptable?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 24, 2005)

Morally for sure not, but socially probably. Although morale mostly protects the interest of the mass and suppresses the individual, I don't think murdering in any case would find justice in morale.

If you had the chance to travel to the past for only few minutes and had the opportunity to meet Adolf Hitler when he was 8 years, would you kill him?


----------



## wicky (Mar 24, 2005)

I'd encourage him to find a more worthwhile past time than building showers.... he was never much of a plumber anyway =)

If you were able to travel back in time to live, where would you go?


----------



## wicky (Mar 24, 2005)

..... or should I say, WHEN would go?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 24, 2005)

Either mediaeval Japan or Rome at the height of its empire.

What's your fave Japanese food? (Posting the recipe would be good too!   )


----------



## bridgegirl1524 (Mar 24, 2005)

A: Sorry, I'll give a boring answer: sushi.  Specifically, California rolls.  

Q: What do you think is the most beautiful/interesting building or structure you've ever seen?  Why?


----------



## pds (Mar 24, 2005)

Oddly enough - the Pyramids of Giza. I guess that's because they are amazing in context. Huge, accurate, heavy - and they were built first - that is before anyone else built anything like a permanent structure. The structural size / useable size ratio boggles the mind - so much stone for so little space - and yet that fact itself is amazing, how did they keep the innerspace on track in the construction. On one hand they are a pile of rocks - nothing special, but I drive by them every day and see them in every light, in fog and in cloud, at dusk and at noon, and they amaze me everyday. Permanence is a beautiful thing

How many of the seven wonders of the ancient world can you name without going to reference?


----------



## chornbe (Mar 25, 2005)

A: Wow, if the reference list I checked after I spun thru' the list in my head is correct, I only got three. I suck.

Q: Do you think antibacterial soaps are causing too many bacteria and viruses to mutate too quickly, thus causing more (and possibly worse) sicknesses and infections for Man over time?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 25, 2005)

Antibacterial is not antibiotic. Antibiotic is a much more specific way to find and destruct or disturb the bacterium or its growth. Heat and alcohol for example are antibacterial "things" for which the bacteria hardly could find a defense mechanism due to the very unspecific effect (which - using these examples - is also critical for the skin ) In short: I don't think such soaps can cause any kind of immunity of the bacteria and make them more dangerous for human. Find another excuse to not wash so often.  

Do you know how many bacterium types there are in our body and how much we are dependant on them?


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 27, 2005)

A: A heck of a lot (1000s?) and a heck of a lot more!  If you know the real answer to this, please post it!

Q: Whats your favorite color....and WHY?


----------



## Qion (Mar 27, 2005)

Black, because it is pure and works well with everything. I like to look at it in artwork, because it so seemlessly works with any other color. Also, black is great to wear in clothing.

Whats your favorite game to play at parties?(be honest)


----------



## chornbe (Mar 28, 2005)

A: Huge fan of Scrabble, but that doesn't work with all parties. Strip (anything) is always a good fallback.

Q: Have you ever *seriously* considered buying a "Green" car (alternate fuel, hybrid, full electric, etc) and if you did consider it, why didn't you buy it?


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 28, 2005)

A: Yes I have, I wanted to buy a honda hybrid because I drives loads during the summer. I'm a poor college student...so thats why I didn't buy one.  I settled for a 95 Accord 

Q: How much is/was your college tuitition?


----------



## Esquilinho (Mar 29, 2005)

A: Around 10 euros/year  (from 1993 to 1997). 
YES! TEN! EUROS! Actually, back then, it was still in escudos (2 000$00)

Q: What's for dinner?


----------



## chevy (Mar 29, 2005)

Schrimps

Why does the beaver have a flat end ?


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 29, 2005)

A: For patting down mud/logs

Q: Whats your favorite snack?


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 29, 2005)

My wife   JUST KIDDING!!   Seriously, cereal....especiallly Cocoa Crispies. 

What's your favorite fruit?? (Please, no Apple jokes )


----------



## chornbe (Mar 29, 2005)

A: Charles Nelson Reilly? Ok, ok... Black Cherries.

Q: Zuchinni or squash?


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 29, 2005)

A: Zuchinni Bread (without nuts!) I don't like either but I like zuchinni bread 

Q: Whats your favorite movie and why?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 30, 2005)

Matrix I fascinated me the most. The idea behind the movie is simply amazing and initiated many discussions and even forums on the theory of virtual life. However, all the following parts of Matrix got rather boring and very comparable to many many many other action movies.

Did you hear of the online game where you live in the "matrix"? What do you think of such online games?


----------



## chornbe (Mar 30, 2005)

A: Inevitable widespread commercialization of a cult success.

Q: What fictional character says, "(sigh) Nothing is ever easy."

PS... Matrix I was good and should have been left alone. Matrix II sucked, Matrix III sucked all the suck that suck could ever suck. It was pretty f'ing horrible. -- $.02


----------



## Gig' (Apr 11, 2005)

A. Don't Know

Q. Do you


----------



## chornbe (Apr 11, 2005)

A: Zeddicus Zul Zorander, Grandfather of Richard Rahl, aka Richard Cypher.

Q: What geeked out trivia do you know? (grins)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 12, 2005)

The last native speaker of the Manx language was a man called Ned Madrell who died in the late 70s.

If the answer is "42", what was the question?


----------



## chornbe (Apr 12, 2005)

A: Life, the Universe and Everything.

Q: Who else has geeked out trivia? (that Manx one was a good one!!)


----------

